# Re: The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh Part 8



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi All,

Well it looked like it was going to be a lovely day today but it's turned miserable and snowy here  

Twiggy, I bet it's sunny in Dunbar? We drove down on Sunday to look at a house (you don't live near Leslie Way do you?) and it was raining here and lovely in Dunbar! Hope your bunny is feeling better 

Mrs W- thinking of you today. 


Hi to everyone else, hope you are having a good day, just a short one 
from me today! I thought I would post some questions so we could get 
to know each other a bit better. Don't feel you have to answer if you 
dont want to:

1 What is your favourite dessert?
2 What is your favourite thing to do on a sunday morning?
3 What bit of housework do you hate most?
4 What does your dh do that drives you up the wall?
5 What do you do that drives dh up the wall?
6 What is your favourite song?
7 What three things would you take with you on a desert island (not people)?

Camsmum

My answers:
1 Strawberries in summer, profiteroles in winter
2 Have breakfast made for me (scrambles egg with bacon, fresh sqeezed OJ and coffee) read the newspapers.
3 Cleaning the shower, so many difficult crevices to get into!
4) Leaves underwear 'near ' the laundry basket or on top of the laundry basket but never IN the bl**dy thing!
5) I leave the butter out....and never put the new roll of toilet roll on the toilet roll holder
6) Big Yellow Taxi - reminds me of young free student days
7) Mascara, sudoku puzzles, my mobile (is that cheating?)


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Right, well never having EVER made any comments about "2 heartbeats", that's me ladies. 

Thank you and goodnight. 

Be as disagreeing as you like about anything I DID say, but not about things I DIDN'T say. If anyone would like to say "oops I must have made a mistake" you know where I am...


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

I've changed my mind, I quite like a tarte au citron too, can I have a dessrt for each season instead ?


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

OMG what was all that about  .................  today has been weird!!  



*********************************************************************************

Camsmum hello 

ok the questions.


1) Apple Crumble and Custard Not interested unless custard with it.  
2) Yes big breakfast potatoe scones, sausages, bacon fried eggs, tropicana 
3) Oven - Yuck
4) DH blows his nose really loud god it really annoys me
5) Leave the lid off toothpaste and dont clean the toothbrush base very well for him to then use. (Electric by the way  - seperate heads)
6) Run by Snowpatrol
7) Sorry - I know I am a sado but Rope, Suncream, Big Towel. 

Cool idea hope your well  I gonna make myself some lunch now -    
You've made me all hungry now!!


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Ok Yoda you have me confused, why do you need rope

On a different topic, I am getting a little worried about this dermoid cyst I apparently have, I don't remember if I mentioned it before?
Anyway, when I was getting my 12 week scan they found a large cyst on one of my ovaries and said it must have been there sometime to get that big. I told them that I had had ovary scans almost everyday just 12 weeks before and that no-one had ever mentioned it to me. 

I can't imagine I could get scanned as many times as I did with ivf and ohss and they wouldnt find a big cyst so it must have grown since then. Does anyone know anything about dermoid cysts? are they dangerous? how quickly do they grow? should I be worried? 

Apparently they cant do anything about it until the baby is born but that doesnt stop me worrying!

Thanks
Tracey.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Camsmum - I had to laugh when were asking about the rope        phwwww

Sorry - Desert Island - well it depends if we are stranded or not - I am assuming we are then the rope might be handy for building a raft, making hammock etc.  I've been watching too much Lost.  I have quite pale skin so would really need the Suncream and Towel I hate being wet

If we weren't stranded then, god yes lipstick, change of clothes, laptop if i am allowed would by wireless connection work though I think not     

YodaXX


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry about the cyst Camsmum - hope it dissappears soon.  I dont know very much about them    I am sure you'll be fine though.  Try not to worry  I know easier said than done.  Maybe some of the other girls will have more of an idea than myself



Yoda XX


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

There appears to have been a bit of a hoo haa since I gave you my news.  

I don't what was or was not written or what has or has not been deleted. All I do know is this site is for everyone with fertility issues and it is not worth falling out with each other about. 

Clarabel - if you are reading this please ignore any comments made by others. 
We all have different issues, are all at different stages of treatment and all need support. 
Please please please can we all be friends?

I am on a real low. Things are not straight forward with my negative result and they need to re-test next week. From what I can understand the little blighters did try to implant but gave up, so I was/am semi-preggers and if my AF does not start this week, there is a possibility it is an ectopic pregnancy! I have never wished for my AF to start quite as much as I do now! Apparently this is quite a common result but I was not aware before now that it might happen.

That is why we need to support one another not argue!

Mrs W


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Mrs W,
Don't you worry about hoo haa  

Oh dear what a situation to be in, I do hope it is not ectopic. How do they know something is different? Is it to do with hcg levels? I don't suppose there is any chance the eggs are just late implanting?

I'm sorry you are going through such a rough time, it makes me feel bad that some of us had it so comparitively easy when I read some of the struggles others have to go through. We are here for you if you need us to cry/moan at. big hugs...and lots of them. Let us know if you hear anything, I am sure we are all thinking of you honey. xxxxx

camsmum


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Ok I seem to be on a posting frenzy today! Sorry for being such a chatterbox. 
Yoda thanks for replying about the cyst. I know it's probably going to be fine I am just being paranoid I guess. 

Big hugs to all of you, twiggy where is your joke of the day I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

yes it is to do with HCG levels (if that is what they are measure) - up to 5 is a definite negative and over 50 is a definite positive - in between is where i am but quite low.

i hope all is well with your cyst camsmum

joke:
did you hear about the magic tractor?
it turned into a field!

OK I know it was a bad one and worthy of a 5 year old - but it made me laugh when i first heard it!

Mrs W


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Totally confused now ... what's going on? 

Is Clarabel gone    Hope not....

Hope everyone is doing fine ... feel AF coming along again in a few days .....  

Hugs!
Kat


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi littlw wolf 

Oh no not the dreaded af, oh well ,one less to go until your next treatment plus a darn good excuse to eat chocolate!  

Don't worry about clarabel, i'm sure she'll be reading this thread still and will be back when she feels ready to come back. 
Mrs W That was a terrible joke but I will tell it to ds as i'm sure he'll love it!! Does the low level mean that it could be a late implanter and that its possible you are pregnant or is it definately bad news? i hope you don't mind me asking, tell me to shut up if you like, I won't take offence! But it would be great if it was a late implanter! 

Now get answering my questions, I wanna know!!!!


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Camsmum - must have missed the questions ... can you please post them here on the new thread as well??   And thanks for updating me...

I am glad AF is coming around the "normal" time - was worried after the tube removal I'd have irregular AF and would have to push TX back...


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Here you go, todays interrogation!

1 What is your favourite dessert?
2 What is your favourite thing to do on a sunday morning?
3 What bit of housework do you hate most?
4 What does your dh do that drives you up the wall?
5 What do you do that drives dh up the wall?
6 What is your favourite song?
7 What three things would you take with you on a desert island (not people)?

sorry little wolf , I had two windows open, one modiying my last post which had frozen after I clicked save and another one which I used to reply with the questions. Oh crikey I'm trying to be clever and end up confusing myself!!


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

camsmum said:


> Here you go, todays interrogation!
> 
> 1 What is your favourite dessert?
> 2 What is your favourite thing to do on a sunday morning?
> ...


Doesn't matter ... things happen!!  Sometimes I feel my PCs (work and home) are doing things on purpose...LOL.

1) Mmmmh.....Anything Chocolatey, really ... 
2) Have a loooong(er) lie in - due to Migraines I am only allowed max 10 hours sleep...  Plus breakfast in bed!  
3) Agree with Yoda - cleaning the oven!!!
4) Errr.... not putthing his stuff away, leaving it all around the house!!!
5) Breaking things? (I have sometimes a little problem with gravity - usually when doing the washing up...  LOL)
6) You're all the light I need - Mike & The Mechanics
7) Scrapbook emergency kit, suntan lotion, book

Think that's about it??  Are you going to do that a daily/weekly interrogation


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everbody. well i'm confussed     

camsmum here are my answers (they are pretty sad though)

di rollo's vanilla pod crunch ice cream
spend time with my niece
hoovering
goes in the huff really easily
watch the football all the time
changes every day/week (to many to name) owh okay i dont want to miss a thing (aerosmith)
suduko computer game(sorry but i;m addicted), food, drink

just back from the gym, does anybody know if a good bmi does help get a bfp or do they just prefer you to have one

really wish i had some good jokes i think the board could do with some.

sorry to hear your news mrs w, i hope its not eptopic but a late developer would be great, is it possible   

jambo are you going on saturday, we had to queue for 4.30 hours on sunday to get a ticket!!!! better be worth it.

owh well heres a wee dance to brighten things up


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Ozzie,

I believe a lower/good range BMI does provide more often a BFP than not - apparently. That's why Dr Thong suggested I lose weight ....  

I've read somewhere that high BMI/being overweight/obese can influence your ability to ovulate.... That's probably one thing.


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Ok, This one is for twiggy

Top ten things in golf that sound dirty but aren't;

0. Nuts! ...my shaft is bent 
9. After 18 holes I can barely walk 
8. You really whacked the hell out of that sucker 
7. Look at the size of his putter 
6. Keep your head down and spread your legs a bit more 
5. Mind if I join your threesome? 
4. Stand with your back turned and drop it 
3. My hands are so sweaty I can't get a good grip 
2. Nice stroke, but your follow through has a lot to be desired 

And the number 1 thing that sounds dirty in golf but isn't: 
1. Hold up...I need to wash my balls first 

and for everyone else:

A 75-year old man went to his doctor's office to get a sperm count. The doctor gave the man a jar and said, "Take this jar home and bring me back a sample tomorrow."

The next day, the 75-year old man reappears at the doctor's office and gives him the jar, which is as clean and empty as on the previous day.

The doctor asks what happened,and the man explains, "Well, first I tried with my right hand, but nothing happened. Then I tried with my left hand, but still nothing. Then I asked my wife for help. She tried with her right hand - nothing. Then with her left, still nothing. She even tried with her mouth, first with the teeth in, then with the teeth out, and still nothing. H*ll, we even called up the lady next door, and she tried with both hands and her mouth too, but nothing."

The doctor was shocked. "You asked your NEIGHBOUR?"

The old man replied, "Yep, but no matter what we tried, we couldn't get the damn jar open!"


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

i am away for a day and the place goes to hell 

clarabel come back no one meant to cause any offence.

mrs w honey how are you?? i think i have heard that joke before  so its not a def neg, did they say they might have just tested to early? whats the deal with ectopics with ivf? you would think is less risk than natural conception due to embries going straight into uterus and not traveling down tube? am i being . I really hope they just tested to early honey and is no ectopic, keep us updated, good luck              

camsmum, try not to worry to much about cyst honey, says she whos worrying about polyp! just try and enjoy preg and they will sort it out if still there once you have your wee bundle  oh and dont touch leslie way with a barge pole (dodgy builders and walls are all sinking) see pays to have someone in the know , in answer to your question, yeh i am just up the road. Your jokes were very good let dh read the golf ones, questions are a good idea...

1 What is your favourite dessert?  - anything sweet am a dessert freak
2 What is your favourite thing to do on a sunday morning? - have a long lie as dont get one very often
3 What bit of housework do you hate most?- definately ironing
4 What does your dh do that drives you up the wall?- cant sit still, oh and sneezes all the time
5 What do you do that drives dh up the wall?- he says i moan 
6 What is your favourite song?-  thats a hard one have so many, marvin gay lets get it on 
7 What three things would you take with you on a desert island (not people)?- mmm chocolate, tweezers, mobile (if allowed) if not radio?

little wolf you dont need to loose weight, wish docs could just accept the way people are built and stop nagging to loose/ put on weight, how many people are the perfect weight anyway  bet they arent  anyway how are you? hows work going?

ozzie i like aerosmith dont want to miss a thing aswell, i had it as the last song on my wedding video so always reminds me of that  well done for going to gym, i thought about starting yoga or pilates if i ever get round to it am so lasy.

yoda honey glad you are hungry must be feeling better  bunny slightly better but had to give him another shower today  poor wee guy.

ok you all sound like you need cheered up  so here you go.....

Body: What doesn't belong in this list: Meat, Eggs, Wife, and Blowjob?
A.) Blowjob: You can beat your meat, eggs or wife, but you can't beat a
blowjob.

Q.) Why does a penis have a hole in the end?
A.) So men can be open minded.

Q.) What's the speed limit of sex?
A.) 68 because at 69 you have to turn around.

Q.) What does a Rubix cube and a penis have in common?
A.) The longer you play with them, the harder they get.

Q.) What's the difference between your paycheck and your dick?
A.) You don't have to beg your wife to blow your paycheck!

Q.) Three words to ruin a man's ego...
A.) "Is it in?"

Q.) What do you get when you cross Raggedy Ann and the
Pillsbury Dough
Boy?
A.) A red headed ***** with a yeast infection.

Q.) How can you tell when an auto mechanic just had sex?
A.) One of his fingers is clean.

Q.) What do you do with 365 
used rubbers?
A.) Melt them down make a tire, and call it a Goodyear.

Q.) What does bungee jumping and hookers have in common?
A.) They both cost a hundred bucks and if the rubber breaks, you're
screwed.

hope you liked them, not sure if i will be on tomorrow, got to go and see proff anderson at 12 and then going shopping in glasgow. Have fun,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Clarabel

Congrats on your scan     saw your post on "waiting for 1st scan" which I am still on.  I'm still too frightened to move to 1st Trimester - may see you there when I'm brave enough to move,  by that time i'll be on 2nd trimester !!   

Hi to everyone else liked your jokes ladies  

Yoda X


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone
As far as I can gather my result does not mean that there is still a possibility that all is well. It is just a matter of waiting and they re-test next week to make sure your HCG (?) levels are returning to normal. My AF may not appear until next week either and there is only a small chance it is ectopic.
The worst thing is I still feel like I did on my 2ww - sick! I have no pre AF feelings at all.
Apparently this is quite a common condition/result.

My answers to the 7 questions:
1. Apple crumble and custard - mmmmm
2. Stay snuggled up in bed with my DH
3. All of it!
4. He leaves dirty dishes all around the house - aarrgghh!
5. Interupt him when he is listening/watching his favourite music/video
6. This depends totally on my mood, anthing from cheesy pop, to traditional, to rock, to classical - sorry I cannot pin it down.
7. My violin, a radio and a really good (big) book - I like a good read!

Mrs W

ps How do you make gold soup?
you add nine carrots! 
hee hee another classic!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Ozzie

I have a research paper on the effect of your BMI on your success rates. If you PM me, I could send you it...

Jayne

PS we're gonna win the cup...we're gonna win the cup


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello Everyone ..... 

just back from the gym ... first time since Christmas ... oooops!! But with back to work and OP and all I really didn't feel up for anything.

managed my 15 mins bike and 15 mins cross trainer ok, although my leg muscles are tense - not used to workout anymore... 

Hope everyone is doing fine and looking forward to the weekend?!  



Kat


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello ladies

Camsmum/Jane have you had a nuchal scan?  One of my ff's Raggy said I should have this between 11 and 13 weeks!

I dont have my midwife appointment till 6th March and by then I'll be 13 weeks! and probably have to wait yet another 2/3 weeks till my 2nd scan - I'll probably be approx 16 weeks by then! my midwife must be really booked up......

Any feedback appreciated.  I know certain location across the UK its free and other places you have to pay £150 - apparently its only 60% correct.  I know the chances of downs for our age group is about 1 in 1400 - what do you think?

Jane has your sickness gone yet?? mine is still in full force    

Thanks, hope you are are well.  LW     you've tired me out reading about your exercise   

Have a lovely day everyone     



Wee joke for you ..............

A far more accurate account of the events of that fateful> 
> >>  morning...
> 
> 
> > >>  Baby bear goes downstairs, sits in his small chair at the table,
> 
> 
> 
> >>  It is empty. "Who's been eating my porridge?" he squeaks.
> 
> 
> 
> >>  Daddy Bear arrives at the big table and sits in his big chair.
> 
> 
> 
> >>  He  looks into his big bowl and it is also empty. "Who's been
eating
> 
> 
> 
> >>  my  porridge?!?" he roars.
> 
> 
> 
> >>  Mummy Bear puts her head through the serving hatch from the
> 
> 
> 
> >>  kitchen and yells, "For God's sake, how many times do we have to
> 
> 
> 
> >>  go through this with you idiots?
> 
> 
> 
> >>  It was Mummy Bear who got up first.
> 
> 
> 
> >>  It was Mummy Bear who woke everyone in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> >>  It was Mummy Bear who made the coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> >>  It was Mummy Bear who unloaded the dishwasher from last night
> 
> 
> 
> >>  and put everything away.
> 
> 
> 
> >>  It was Mummy Bear who went out in the cold early morning air to
> 
> 
> 
> >>  fetch the newspaper and croissants.
> 
> 
> 
> >>  It was Mummy Bear who set the damn table.
> 
> 
> 
> >>  It was Mummy Bear who put the bloody cats out, cleaned the
litter
> 
> 
> 
> >>  boxes, gave the cats their food, and refilled their water. And
now
> 
> 
> 
> >>  that you've decided to drag your sorry bear-asses downstairs and
grace
> 
> 
> 
> >>  Mummy Bear with your grumpy presence, listen carefully, because
I'm
> 
> 
> 
> >>  only going to say this once....
> 
> 
> 
> >>  I HAVEN'T MADE THE @#/?ING PORRIDGE YET!!!"


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

to true yoda, i feel like mummy bear (but without baby bear)  sorry you still feel sick honey, hope it gets better soon.

mrs w your jokes arent getting any better  sorry you are feeling rubbish and hope all goes well at the hospital honey, wishing you all the best.

little wolf well done for going to the gym honey

jambo i hope you are right, partick game is on tv on sat and i am going to miss it as got my friends wedding   think i will sky + it and watch it sunday (o no telling me the score before then) 

ozzie hope you are well.

sorry about last post, wont be using the pink again is to light! 

camsmum/ jane/ moira hope you are all well

moonchild not heard from you for a long time hope you are ok.

hi to anyone i have missed

ok so i had my appointment with consultant yesterday, was dr rogers again. She wanted to discuss other options before ivf, she is keen to do the ovarian drilling thing and said she could do it at the same time as the polyp removal, although would have to change date from 15th march. They put a needle through your belly button and pump up stomach with gas then put a telescope thing in through your side, they then put a needle thing into your ovary and put an electric current through it, they do this 4 times on each ovary. This makes women ovulate naturally in 2/3 of cases for upto 6 months. I said i was concerned about it damaging the ovary and not being able to have ivf, she said risk of that is low and is higher that would damage bowl, bladder etc through putting sharp objects into abdomin. she said she didnt want me to take clomid any longer due to risks of cancer from prolonged use, so i asked if i could take the ivf drugs instead and she said doesnt happen often, she then went to ask prof anderson (the head guy) and he said that was fine and could do that instead of drilling if i want. So i decided to try the ivf drugs as thought that this would be good as at least they will know how i respond to them before i go for ivf (if it doesnt work by then) and will be used to injecting myself etc (although not looking forward to that bit). Do you think i am being daft?  i can still change my mind if i want to. So i have to call them with first period after polyp removal to start injecting and have to go for scans/ bloods 3 times a week.

ok better go and do something before dh comes back, speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy

Hope your having a relaxing holiday.

The way things are moving along for you - you'll soon have your little baby bear/s honey    

IVF drugs - this sounds really good.  So glad things are moving much faster for you. Keep us posted.
Take Care all - best get on too 

YodaXX

Hope we all get our baby bears soon


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi All

Am in Stoke on my course - on a tea break...

Twiggy - ooooooh too tempting....Of course I won't post the score - unless we win by at least 5!! 

Hope you're all looking after yourselves

Jambo


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Wow - you go away for a week and it all kicks off. Have no idea what's been happening, and it sounds like that's probably for the best .

Mrs W - you poor soul, you're really going through it! It sounds a bit like something I had a bit over a year ago. I got a +ive test on and hpt but it was VERY faint. Went to the EPU for a blood hcg which was just above 5 (this was just about when af was due). I was told it was a biochemical pg in the end - they monitored my bloods in case of ectopic, but the hcg went back below 3 really quickly (although, bizarrely, I still had +ive hpts for about a week after that!). It's horrible - and especially after you've been through all that treatment. I just really hope that things go back to normal (whatever that is for us EFREC girls!) as soon as possible.
Twiggy - the IVF drugs without IVF sounds like a good idea! From what I've read, it's something they do reasonably often in the States in place of Clomid. And like you say, it'll give you a taster of what's to come if you do end up with IVF.

Well, I chased up my letter of two months ago and to say that I'm gutted with the result would be an understatement! I MIGHT, possibly - if they get more money in April - get one NHS go, but not anytime soon and it might not happen at all. AND because I was doing the Clomid/Metformin thing, I was taken off the self-pay list!!!!!!! I had NO idea! So now I'm back at the start again. They put Kira on to speak to me (must have sounded a bit hysterical at this point - poor lovely Kira probably gets put on to talk to anyone sounding unstable ) and she said that since I was also on the cancellation list they could fit me in in June as they'd just had a couple of cancellations for then. But I was due to be starting again NOW!! Apparently, my name came up for the February cycle of self-pay IVF and someone said "she's doing Clomid now" and off I came - course the Clomid's been cancelled now (and needless to say, I'm NOT having those triplets) and I'm faced with another wait. Totally scunnered with the whole thing!  It's funny, I was joking to DH as we drove from our holiday on Sunday that we should ask for a sign as to whether we should go on with all this stuff - do you think this is our sign?!

Whenever af rears her head - she always likes to take her time on a Clomid cycle - I've to call and they're going to scan me through a natural cycle to see if I'm ovulating naturally. . . . so that'll be interesting . What am I like - not long on here and all I do is moan and complain! Sorry folks! So on a lighter note, here's a joke for you - was reminded of it by the magic tractor joke:
Two cows in a field, one says to the other, "So, Marigold, are you not worried about all this mad cow disease?", and the other says, "Well, no Primrose, I'm not. Because, you see, I'm a tractor!".

And Camsmums questions.

1 Phish food ice cream.
2 Sleep!
3 All of it, but especially ironing.
4 Chews his tongue when he's concentrating which make a horrible rubbery noise and leads to me shouting "Stop concentrating!"
5 Telling him what to do in case he's forgotten, when he hasn't (although he often does )
6 "May You Never" by John Martyn and "Don't Dream It's Over" by Crowded House.
7 My i-pod, my guitar and something to read.

Love,
Silver x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya,

silver sorry to hear they are taking there time honey, all the waiting is very frustrating! did you kick off about them saying you were on clomid now? thats really bad they should consult you first, i had a feeling they would do that to me aswell as trying other options before ivf  anyway really hope you get a cancellation soon or get a natural bfp before that (even better) good luck with scans. I wouldnt take this as a sign to give up, i am sure you will get your wee bundle soon  

jambo, mmm may not check board until after i watch game on sunday, have a feeling you will be itching to wind up ozzie 

yoda thanks for baby dust, being off work is really nice but going in far to quickly! never mind still a week left.

hi to everyone else,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Twiggy - OUTRAGEOUS!  No worries. I promise I won't post. I'll PM Ozzie qith any wind ups...honest

Silver6 - am sorry to hear about your wait. I hope you don't see it as a sign and keep in there. 

MrsW - I hope you're looking after yourself and thinking about how you feel and how you want to proceed. Sending you a 

Have a great weekend

Ah...the romance of the cup!

Jayne


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

Yoda I didnt see my midwife till 10 weeks so I was nearly 15 weeks before my 2nd scan. But the bonus is you get good picture. We decided not to get blood test for downs so guess ours wasnt really a nuchal scan (unless they did the checks but didnt tell me). My scan was free but since we wont get another scan now I am so tempted to pay for another one sometime after 20 weeks. The do private ones at a place in Livingston check out babybond.com

The talk of baby bears is really funny because thats what we've been calling my bump and I now refer to DH as daddy bear and he calls me mummy bear - only in private of course  bit embarrassing otherwise.

Quick post from me as Im off to see midwife in 10 mins. Hopefully get to hear baby bears heartbeat  

Jane
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Awwwwhee Jane (Mummy Bear)  so cute about you calling your bump baby bear, and dh Daddy bear your making me all slushey now!!     I know they are not bears but they are cute and furry.  (I'm monkey mad !!)

Thanks about the info on nuchal scan - I didn't think you had had one - not everyone seems to have them, especially in our age group.  

Goodness if we only get 2 scans total then I think I will have to pay for another one cant wait that long........my second one still to come.  I'll check out the place in Livingston thanks Jane  

Hope appointment goes well

Take care all hope we all have a nice weekend.

YodaXX


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello girlies! 

OMG- I go off board for  a week and all hell breaks loose! Sorry for not being supportive girls but needed a wee break as was becoming addicted to board and bogged down with  the infertility. its been a long wait till my next scan  next mon for the cyst...

What happened Clarabel? please come back...

Mrs W- so sorry your results have been so drawn out -so near and yet so far. On a positive note( not that its meant as any kind of consolation)- at least you got as far as a chemical pregnancy this time-thats if  its not ectopic- hope not.  Maybe its one little step nearer on your journey. totally feel for you- keep your chin up pet. Have you got this far beofore with ivf/icsi? Have you tried "foresight"? might be wortth it to make sure you're not lacking in any nutrients. check out their website. Also could look at "clear passage therapies" as an option for getting your reproductive organs in good nick- once you're ready for it of course. Just trying to suggest further options for you for some hope but feel free to ignore. Sending you a hug.

Camsmum- sorry to hear you've got a dermoid cyst.  Does it show up as a dermoid on a scan or have they done further tests? I know a bit about ovarian cysts as can't help scanning the web while waiting for more scans on my cyst and also seen the odd seminar at work on them! I think they are formed by an egg that hasn't been released from the follicle during ovulation and because they're from an egg they can develop any tissue type, so they commonly have different types of tissue in them like hair etc. But don't be alarmed they're nearly a 100% benign and easily removed- hopefully when you have the baby it'll be a relatively simple procedure. I'm surprised they didn't spot it during your scans too, must be very recent... Hope thats helpful- sending you empathetic ovarian cyst buddy thoughts....!

Little wolf- well done on getting back to the gym- you've had a tough time ! hopefully my ME will keep improving so i can start back- been 3 yrs now but did manage 2 length of the pool last week!

twiggy- i think trying thr ivf drugs first is a good course of action- at least you're not running the risk of damaging things with invasive stuff and you can always fall back on drilling if that doesn't work. Good luck sweetie hope it works.

silver6- what a total bummer about the waiting list fiasco!! they should have consulted you about which list they're taking you off etc. kick up a fuss if they bump you down the list. You should stay at the top of a list till you've had the ivf once you've got there once!I'm going to ask them on mon about the lists as its not very see through is it?

hi to everyone else- hope you all have a great weekend and keep your chinny chin chins up!

moonchild xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Just popping in to say we got hear the heartbeat for the first time  DH even managed to record it on his phone so he has spent all afternoon playing for the delight of grandparents to be. Midwife didnt say much when I said I'd had sore hips she just said it probably means it will cause you more problems later, duh!

Yoda I like monkeys too Monkey Business on discovery is one of my fav programmes. 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend. I've got to work tomorrow   only 2 times a year I have to work saturdays and hopefully I've timed it nicely so I miss the next 2.

Jane
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi everyone,

jane thats great that you heard the heartbeat honey, think you can pay for a 3d scan in glasgow somewhere?

moonchild hi again glad to hear you are well, was getting worried. I to am addicted to this site  take care, whens your next scan? what are they    saying now?

yoda when is your next scan? is the sickness easing off yet?

jambo its cool i will watch game before i log on so you can wind ozzie up all you like  have already put it on sky + to tape, cant believe i am missing that and scotland england rugby, she can pick her days to get married  

hi to everyone else, have a fab weekend, i wont be on tomorrow as got my friends wedding in callander all day so will be sunday before i am back, have fun,

twiggy xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

yeh i just worked out how to put pics etc on profile, am a bit slow on the uptake   my bunny is called jessica hence the pic of jessica rabbit, i will try and get a good pic of them to put in its place, take care,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Good Morning

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi.

Twiggy, I hope you've had a great time at the wedding. I bet you didn't even get past the meal without knowing the score. You know what it's like at weddings!

Jane, you must be enjoying all of this so much. Don't let the poo faced midwife get to you!

Moonchild, welcome back. BT sent me a letter saying my monthly payments have to go up massively...think I'm on th board a bit too much too! I agree, this whole fertility thing can take over. I console myself in that I try not to go on and on about it elsewhere so I can come here whenever I want.

Yoda, I think I saw somewhere at the West End that does scans...or what about Murrayfield? Think I'd be getting them done every other day.. 

Mrs W, still thinking of you and hoping you're doing okay.

Ozzie, An exciting day ahead of us both today. I hope the Zoladex is giving you some relief and you'r looking forward to getting started. Is it May or June or...?

Take care

Jambo


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

jambo

i dont know when i start, ithink im on 3 months of zoladex my last injection taking place on april 14th but i dont know when i start from then. how long were you on zoladex when it was used in conjunction with tx?

twiggy i dont know what you mean when you say jambo will want to wind me up    what would she have to wind me up about    


hope everybody else is well, i'm away back to watch the rugby, dont understand the rules but it looks like its getting good.


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

hope you're having a good weekend.

Quick question for you re waiting times.

Has anyone been in the situation where they got to the top of the private waiting list for IVF, then had to postpone that cycle because something turned up( eg my cyst) that needed time to sort out.The question is, will it mean that we are still at the top of the list when we're ready to start ivf or do you think we'll have to wait again for say a cancellation? There seems to be a bit of confusion about where people are on lists and when they get taken off etc. We waited 8 mths on the private list and have been on the nhs list( still we think?!) for 15mths. I'm going to ask them anyway at my scan tomorrow but any info on what you guys have been told all useful as it doesn't always seem straight forward here.

baby dust and tinkly laughter to you all,

moonchild xxx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Moonchild, I'm not sure about waiting times with regards to postponed cycles. I would hope you would stay at the top of the list and they would just keep moving people forward until you were well enough to start treatment. Good luck with the scan tomorrow.
I went back to work last Monday and apart from being a absolutely knackered everything was fine. I even managed to walk to and from work on Friday so I am feeling very pleased with myself. I have a check-up with Dr Thong at the end of March, so I hope everything will be fine.
I hope everyone had a lovely weekend. 
Love Moira x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks moira,

glad to hear you're on the mend. Lets hope this is the start of a more positive phase for you. don't over do it now!

moonchild xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

ola,

well hope everyone had a great weekend, wedding was good even though i didnt know anyone apart from the bride and her parents and i got sat next to the only pregnant lady in the whole place and everyone kept comming over to tell her about their childbirth experiences and kids etc  plus the minister at the service was going on about how a child is a gift from god, blah blah, i must have been really bad in a past life  also when i was leaving my pals dad was asking how many rugrats i have now, i was like none and he was like why not, just kinda ignored the question  at least he prob wont remember as had a few drinks  so yeh apart from that was a good night, i try to forget all this ttc stuff when go out for a night but is always something there to remind you (god i have that song in my head now!).

Anyway rant over....

jambo yeh i couldnt resist checking the score, i had listened to the first half an hour on the drive to the church and got score on radio on way to reception, watched the game this morning was not good, never mind at least we won.

ozzie how was the hibs game? your right jambo has nothing to wind you up about, hope you get gretna in the next round 

moonchild i am not sure about waiting times, i would think that you would remain at top of list until you are ready but would be interested to find out for sure, hope so, let us know how you get on 

moira glad you are feeling better honey take it easy.

hi to everyone else, take care,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Kirsty!!!! You're as bad as the minister of one of the weddings we have been to!! 

I totally understand your situtation there with the only pregnant woman etc - just seem to have the same thing going every time I go somewhere ...  Think we are more sensitive to things like that.... 

(((BIG HUGS))) from me.

Hope everyone had a nice weekend and is doing fine. I have the AF from hell as it seems ... lots of cramps etc. I still think it's unfair to have the AF after they have taken out the tubes, eh?  There's no egg that could wander about and "getting flushed out" really....    Assume it's the lining in the womb? At least it means I don't have any change in cycle since OP and will be ok to start treatment in March or April ok. 

Moira - hugs! Glad you are ok after the OP - And you seemed to have the same recovery time as me ... Did you have any pains? I didn't - was just totally "zapped" of energy. 

Got a bit of a nagging headache today, so am off to bed again (typical! Always happens on my part time day off!!!  ) 

Kat


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

Just thought I would let you know that my HCG level has gone up! The nurse was quite surprised by how much so we have to go back next week for another test, or earlier if my AF starts before then. This is just so frustrating! I just want closure on this cycle.

Glad to hear everyone seems to be getting on OK.

Mrs W


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

mrs w  hang in there anythings possible, you could be one of the miracle stories.

twiggy we have to take anybody now don't we!! think everbodys dreading gretna though    

better go back to work 

speak soon


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi 
wonder if I can join you all?  
DH and I have been ttc since Oct 2003.  Tests done ( SA, Day 21 and HSG) and we're in the unexplained category.
We are in the process of being referred for IVF and our consultant at ERI said that there was about a 4 to 6 month waiting list for self-pay - I wondered how close that was to the truth.  Anyone know?

thanks 
curly


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

welcome curly wurly!
We were put on the self pay list last july and were told it was 8mths. We did indeed get to the top in jan/feb but had to put off starting due to them finding a cyst at my pretreatment scan. All those months waiting to get to the top to find there's another problem! On the brighter side though it does mean that some one else benefitted from getting our cancelled appointment. it seems to happen quite a bit on this site, that people get cancellations, so you never know. Don't give up on trying though naturally- thats another reason for lots of cancellations even if it seems unlikely!I know it does for us- we've been trying since jan 2003 and I know there are girls trying much longer than that.
have you tried looking at the "foresight" preconceptual health website or "clearpassage.com". 2 things I'd recommend while you're waiting as i know people who've been successful even though it hasn't helped us get pregnant yet- I did clear a blocked tube with the clear passage therapy non surgically.
good luck and keep posting! 
moonchild xx

I'm really annoyed I posted a long one an hour or so ago and its not appeared- can't face rewriting it- was re my scan today/cyst saga. Nevermind!


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Mrs W- gone up!!!What do they think that means- any hope its real? I'm keeping everything crossed just in case. Stranger things have happened.Its horrible not to know whats going on- as you say no closure yet. Sending you a hug.

Twiggy- babies babies everywhere- I know that feeling so well. They always seem to sit next to me in a restaurant or a queue- but Little wolf as you say- we are pre programmed to notice it more.Glad you enjoyed the wedding despite being asked why you don't have children yet- I hate people who do that-I would never dream of asking someone-even before we had problems. You sometimes feel like giving it the shock value and telling them why not just to shut them up . Maybe thats just me.

Little wolf- sorry you're having a crappy period- it sucks after everything else you've been through. Why weren't we made to be happy during AF? That would be cool and help deal with the symptoms!  We might end up being cycle buddies( if I ever get that far- know the feeling!)

Had another couple of scans today for the cyst and it was good news and bad news. the good news is the solid bit in the middle is less solid and therefore less worrying looking,the bad news is its still there, still 4cm, and still can't start IVF. They don't think its anything too serious now(phew )and there's normal ovarian tissue round about it.

Dr thong- man of few words- says it should hopefully go away on its own and hopefully be able to start IVF in april/may. But, before we left this morning we got another IVF start date for march/april by post. Theres a slim chance that if the cyst has gone in 4 wks, I may be in time to start march/april given the timing of AF etc so think I won't tell Dr T we have this earlier appointment already and hope he doesn;t notice! For your info though he said they stop for a week off in april- didn't say why.

So seems you do stay somewhere near the top of the list once you've got there.

Frustrating but pleased its nothing serious.Just feel the time ticking away with my fertility - wouldn't be so bad if I was under 35, but I'll be 37 in july and worried the statistics on ivf success get lower and lower...Still look on the bright side- I bought too many packets of pre seed sperm friendly lube and get the chance to use them this month. Oh get this- typical man- Dr T said it was fine to ttc this month , and if i ruptured the cyst so much the better would just feel a tummy pain.I'd like to see a man with a sore doodah have frequent sex to try and burst something to cause even more pain!     

 to all how is everyone? moonchild


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,
Haven't given up yet! AF started v late Friday night (sometime between 11.30 & midnight) so I'm counting Saturday as day 1 and have left a message on the red team's answer machine to start my non-clomid scanned cycle. You know - the one where they try to work out whether I'm ovulating . . two years after I had my first infert. apt there  !!! Not a happy bunny about the whole thing. 

Bit of back story: Had written 2 months ago and asked for my situation to be reviewed since I've just been rediagnosed with PCOS. Was diagnosed in 1993 by my GP but a certain consultant disagreed and told me I didn't have it. Got turned away from my first infert apt with no investigations at all because of mc, even tho I had horribly irregular af cycle was taking a long time to get pg, and the fact that all that and the early losses can be caused by PCOS and I was getting on in age . Then when I finally did get seen properly a year later they told me I didn't have PCOS. So it was only when I saw a mc specialist in late 2005 and she told me she was sure I DID that it all came out and a scan and blood tests confirmed it. However, although there seems to be an acknowledgement that I have it and I'm getting Metformin through my GP, certain consultant won't make any changes to my situation regarding the IVF list. So I'm stuck with my place on the NHS list which means it's likely I'll never get my NHS goes. Don't so much mind that - there's plenty of other girls who deserve their place ahead of me, I know that - I just wanted to make my point because I was so cross about the diagnosis fiasco - but I did mind that the letter took 2 months, was really dismissive and was addressed to my GP and not me - like I'm just some cog in the machine between the hospital and the GP's practice!! That and getting taken off the self-pay list because of the clomid, which I can't do now anyway - grrr! ! Good thing the nurses are so lovely!

Anyhow - just got to keep on keeping on!

Mrs W - did they have any more info for you? Any encouraging words? I do so hope you've just got a late implanter and it could all turn out well. I just wish you didn't have to go through all this waiting and wondering. Any sign that they might scan you?
Moonchild - that's good news on your apt! I'm so glad you didn't get bumped too! As for the cyst - would they let you go ahead but drain it? Hope it doesn't come to that.
Twiggy - Soooo sorry about the wedding experience. I swear that pg women seek us out! DH and I went out to have a romantic meal to forget about it all part way through the IVF last year and the waitress was pg, the woman at the table next to us was pg and then a table of six came in and ALL THREE women were pg. Last time I go there!! Sounds like you were really brave about it all.
Kat - that af sounds baaad! I always try to tell myself that a bad af means a good clean out and a better chance once I start treatment again - I worry that a short, light af means there's still old stuff in there that might get in the way (tmi - yuk, sorry!). Hope you're feeling better soon!
CurlyWurly - hi there, and welcome. I'm quite new here myself and everyone's really lovely and helpful here. I was told 9 months for the self-pay list at the moment, but got a cancellation for June, which would make it 4 months to wait from now. Cancellations do seem relatively common (all those lucky girls getting their BFPs I hope). Hopefully you won't have to wait too long.

Well, off to make tea now - been swimming and I could eat a horse right now!

Love
Silver x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jeez silver! You poor thing.what a lot of s*** you've had to deal with on top of mc/s, diagnosis etc etc. You've been pretty poorly treated I think. have you thought of going to Dundee for self funded treatments- don't know how feasible it would be travel wise, but when i asked last year, you pretty much got seen  for ivf the month after you were referred.our infertility consultant at eri said he'd be happy to refer us if we wanted to go elsewhere. The funding situation is really bad. The government are all well and good saying we can get 3 free tx on the nhs but it doesn't make any difference when the health authorities don't fund it enough to keep the waiting times realistic.rant rant rant!!!sorry girls.
Everyone deserves the same treatment- no-one deserves it more than anyone else after all we all have that maternal need- you are just as deserving of tx as anyone and don't you forget it!!! 
how many mc have you had? so sorry. Keep on keeping on but keep on also letting off steam. I'm mad on your behalf.
 
good luck with your monitored cycle. lots of happy dust winging its way to you.  
moonchild xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies,

moonchild i know what you mean about waiting times, it is so frustrating  you are right everyone should be the same. Also I felt like saying i dont have kids cause i can, you are right that would shut them up . Glad your cyst looks ok, can they sugically remove it? hope it goes away soon and you can get ivf next month, good luck 

silver i have been going to eri 2 years as well, is very frustrating, know how you feel, sorry you have had such a hard time, i really hope the clomid works for you, have you taken it before? any questions just ask i am a clomid expert now and have pcos. Do you have pcos book and diet book they are quite good, diet book is basically eat as much organic, cut down on sugar and fat, no caffine etc plus brown bread, rice etc, lots of fruit and veg- is really difficult though i have tried it. If you want i will check who wrote it as cant remember. Sorry about your meal being ruined by preg people is so true they do seek us out. 

curley wurley welcome honey, i was put on the list in november (private and nhs list) i had my intial private appointment 10th feb and was told that would get ivf in november unless i get a cancellation, doc had told me 6 months waiting list in november, but nurse told me a year so i would ask the nurses. Still hoping for a cancellation but i would recon will be between nov and feb if you have just been put on the list, sorry. NHS waitying list is currently 3+ years.

hi ozzie jambo, hibs hearts next round oh the fun, oh well we can all wind each other up.

mrs w what are they saying, any hope?   thinking of you honey, when do you have to go back? are they still worried about an ectopic? good luck 

little wolf thanks for hug and sorry about the af from hell and headache hope you are feeling better today.

better go and do something, dh is banging about,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

we fell off the first page!

Mrs W keeping everything crossed for you!     

Love Yodaxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

Hope you're enjoying the nice sunshine 

Well, the semi's on the Sunday at 12.15pm. I just hope sanity prevails and we get to play it at Murrayfield

Jambo


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya, Ladies!

Welcome, Curly Wurly - DH and I got onto the list end of March I believe and started treatment in November, so about 7-8 months I believe - but there are always possibilities of cancellations.

Silver/Moonchild/Twiggy - Yeah, fortunately the "witch"  has left ... I am quite happy about "normal" AF (well.. normal for me!) so I am still in the normal cycle and will be able to phone with March AF (26th probably).  Will phone them tomorrow to find out if that means starting to do "voodoo" (LOL) with day 1 of April AF like last time. It's my mum's and gran's birthday in April and we really would like to fly to Germany to visit - just to get the annual visit out of the way before the whole shebang starts again.

Twiggy - AF is nearly gone, but have horrid headache today ... didn't feel too good yesterday but tonight it's even worse. Feels like I had some blue cheese but unless it was hidden in the Caesar Salad Dressing (which I believe it's not?!?!) then I don't have a clue where it's coming from!!! 

Moonchild - Cycle buddies would be fun!  

Mrs W - If HCG is up - does that mean it could be still a positive? Keep my fingers crossed for you, hun!! 

Well.. gotta dash - lots of things to do.

Hugs to you all!

Kat


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your concern. 
The only definite thing they can tell me is it would be a medical miracle if I was pregnant!
If I had got this week's HCG level, last week it would have been positive! No such luck now!
They are hoping my AF starts this week and if it does I have to phone them and get tested again, otherwise we just have to go back on Monday. Something tells me I won't be going back until Monday!

I am avoiding starting on my waiting list rant. All I will say is it is worth keeping at them and if necessary complaining officially - but if you are thinking about that route you must keep really good records of things said/letters received etc. It will not necessarily help get you up the list but may help them re-word letters that give false hope (can you tell I have been there?).

Good luck to all of you on the waiting game.

Mrs W


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya,

i just had a nice drambuie will need to give up the booze again soon .


mrs w let us know how you go on monday honey, miricles do happen, did they say what they think is causing it?  good luck honey whatever the outcome.

little wolf glad af is better, hope headache clears up soon 

jambo murryfield would be handy, do you know when the tickets go on sale? i prob wont get one anyway they will sell out really quick  never mind should be on tv. 

hey yoda hows the sickness?

camsmum/ jane how are you 2?

hi to everyone else hope you are all good,

twiggy xxx


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks Ladies for the welcome and the information - a friend had her first appt with IVF team at the start of Feb and has been told November - so I figured that consultant was "a little" off the mark!

No doubt I'll have a ton of questions nearer the time - I'm glad I found the site and the board.

thanks again and looking forward to getting to know you and joining in the support.

curlywurly


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Evening ladies,
This is my third attempt at posting a message tonight. I'm not sure what is going on with my computer, but I am beginning to get a wee bit annoyed.
Mrs W, I am thinking of you and your extended waiting time. Miracles do happen.  
Silver, it sounds like you have had an awful time with the clinic and I do hope that you speak to someone and get it resolved. I don't think anyone deserves the treatment before anyone else regardless of their situations. It is the waiting that I find the most difficult and if I knew it would definitely happen at some stage, I wouldn't mind. It is awful that our only chance to conceive is in other peoples hands, with at least a 9 month wait between trying. My very first letter from them, was one to say they weren't going to see me because I hadn't filled out the forms they had sent me. We had never received any forms, so as you can imagine we were a bit p***ed off to be told that it was our mistake. Luckily, it was resolved fairly quickly and I do love the nurses and they did help make our first IVF experience much easier.
Little Wolf, like you I have had very little pain. I culdn't stand up straight and had really bad shoulder ache for a couple of days, but apart from that everything else seems it order. The worst thing for me was the constipation!! I have my check-up at the end of March - when is yours? My practice nurse said not to exercise (I run) for 6 weeks so I have only been walking to and from work. I am keen to get running again, but will probably wait the 6 weeks. How are you getting on at the gym?
Big hello to curlywurly.
Love & hugs to you all.   
Moira x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Moira,

I had my check up the Friday after the OP - Dr Tay just checked how the stitches were doing and he was happy with it. I didn't have a problem with Shoulder at all this time (had with the diagnostic laparoscopy though). What's your check up for? 

As for exercise - I was told to "listen to my body". Because I was soo tired with all the meds etc. I didn't do any exercise until last week really. Running is a different thing I can imagine though. 

Not sure who mentioned that EFREC is closed in April - Dr. Tay told us at the check up that there's a conference (believe in Prague??) about Fertility Treatment so all the consultants will be off there. 

Off to beddy booos now ... 

Kat


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Twiggy

I'm a season ticket holder - I might be allowed to buy spare tickets...who knows at the moment!!!

Come on Ozzie - get the Hibbies to agree to Murrayfield.

Jambo


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya  

Mrs W how frustrating for you that this is dragging out.  

Welcome curlywurly.

Twiggy poor you having to put up with the baby chat at the wedding. I know the last 3 years have been tough for me being the only female at work without children and having 4 pregnant ladies in the office last year when I was at my lowest point with the whole ttc really tested my emotions - dh had to console me several times when I got in from work and if one more person said to me "you'll be next" I really was going to hit them. Not being a parent is like not being in some club, you feel like such an outsider because you cant add anything to the coversation and you so desperately want to be in the club.

Did everyone have pancakes yesterday? DH made me some lovely ones with icecream and banana mmmmm!

Yoda how are you doing honey? Hope you are starting to feel better soon.

Hi to everyone I've missed.

As for me I am expanding everyday. I seem to have got passed the sick stage (except for a blip on Saturday) and definately have more energy, well not requiring a nap when I get in from work.  I cannot believe I am nearly 18 weeks ... nearly 1/2 way! Still getting little fluttlers which I think are movements but I got to hear the heartbeat on Friday so that was reassuring.

Sending baby dust to everyone, hoping you all join me camsmum and yoda on the bun in the oven board very soon.

Jane
xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,
Thanks for the kind words girls - it really cheered me up!
Mrs W - it's just rotten what you're going through. Seems so unfair that you're actually having to hope for af at the end of the cycle  . I just hope that it all resolves itself ASAP. Have they said whether this is a sign of hope for the future? Presumably it shows that an embie started to implant and with luck the next time it might go all the way? Sounds like you have your own issues with the waiting list situation!!
Moira - very interested to hear that I'm not the only one with issues with the handling of lists and communication! And speaking of communication, I hope your computer starts behaving itself.
Twiggy - I have a couple of books on PCOS and insulin resistance and diet. Unfortunately I LOVE chocolate and ice cream - am off alcohol and hardly have any caffeine. I'm on Metformin and that seems to be helping a lot - lost a stone between October and Xmas and had 3 x 28 day cycles in a row (unheard of for me!). The Clomid cycle ruined that (33 days instead) but I won't be doing that again as I over responded and got cancelled (again - did the same before Metformin). I was only on 25mg and produced at least 3 follies. My progesterone level 3 days post ov was 122!! They look for about 40 per follie on day 7 post ov, so I wonder how many eggs I actually had floating around in there. Did everything at the right time (at my own risk - they did warn me about multiples etc) and it got me precisely nowhere. Now we're looking to see if I ov on my own - like I said before, this thing seems to be going backwards - first IVF, then Clomid, then check for ovulation!

Just got a txt from a friend who's had 6 mcs - she's pg again and just had a good scan at 8 wks. She had a bleed at the weekend, so she's very relieved. I so happy for her, but so very sad that it's not me too  . Very happy to have found this place tho. It's great to "speak" to people at the same clinic and in the same area. After moaning about the clinic, I have to say - those nurses are fab! Will never forget Kira holding my hand and chatting to me all through EC (19 follies, so I was in there a while). And Susan getting me to phone her on the "on call" mobile at midnight and 6 am over the weekend after ET to reassure me about OHSS (which I thankfully avoided). I couldn't possibly have asked for better care from them.

Love, 
Silver


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi everyone 

Well, I havent posted for so long i dont know where to start! apologies for not doing personals this time around, i am naughty! I hope you are all fabby and a couple of pounds heavier after all the pancakes!

DH and ds are watching the scotland game, i am eating my way through the kitchen! I've just been to my first aquanatal class, it was great fun! (but now i'm starving!) 

Everything is going well, i have been brought forward three days so my edd is now august 13th, getting closer and closer to dh's 40th birthday, heehee!!

ok, i'm off i promise to do personals tomorrow, baby dust to you all!!

camsmum


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey there,

i have had a really bad day, sorry to moan but got up early as sky man was comming to replace my box as it packed in. He came at 8am and knocked over my fav thing in the whole house and smashed it  accidents happen but why couldnt it have been something else, this was 5 elephants carved out of a single pice of driftwood, really old, unusual and unreplacable . He said its a wonder your kids havent knocked it over, i was like i dont have any kids, he had seen pic of my wee cousin  then he asked if i had house insurance  surely they should be insured when going into peoples houses (am i being unreasonable asking there insurance to pay?). Then had to go to my mums for dinner and my gran and her sister can be so horrible to there other sister, why do old ladies have to be so mean, felt so sorry for her  and my brother and his girlfriend are back from holiday and she has her scan on monday, also were talking with my mum about baby names and my mum is knitting stuff for baby and thinks it will be a wee girl  why cant it be me  ok rant over feel better now.

camsmum good to here you are well honey, i am watching scotland game aswell another ****e thing to add to my day   that will be a really nice pressie for your dh, especially a special birthday like that.

silver i know what you mean about long cycles, dont think i have ever had a cycle shorter thasn 35 days, they wont give me met as to skinny (very unusual for someone with pcos) so am onto ivf drugs as taken clomid far to long now (15 months), although i only overresponded once. I love chocolate and ice cream and cakes etc to, must be another pcos symptom  i am also bad for cups of tea so going to give that up when start these new drugs as not taking anything at mo waiting on this polyp removal.  Cant believe you overresponded to 25mg, i was on 100mg for ages, shows you how different people respond differently to the drugs. Why did they do ivf first with you? thats good news for your friend honey, i am sure it will be you one day.


yeh scotland just got 1 back, about time!!  come on boys 

jane good to hear you are feeling better to, how time flies (even when your not having fun)!  must have been hard at your work, at east you can enjoy the chat now  damn i forgot to have pancakes yesterday, you dh sounds such a sweety.

thanks for that jambo, i gave up my season ticket a few years ago as i had to work weekends for money when i was a student, i try to get to as many games as i can now but not been so easy getting tickets this season!

yeh ozzie these hibbies should want it at murryfield as well makes sense not to travel to glasgow and more seats for fans 

little wolf yeh it was me dr tay said they had to close in april to knock down a wall and put in a backup battery as been getting alot of powercuts and generators not been kicking in (not good with all the wee frosties in the freezer!). Glad you are feeling better.

moira glad you are not in to much pain, hope all goes well with checkup.

curley wurley your welcome, you should tell your friend to log on aswell, she must be doing ivf at  same time as me as i had initial appointment 10th feb and was also told november, let me know if she hears anything.

hi to everyone else hope you are all good.

just a question, my brother friend is getting ivf at eri and he got his drugs through his doctor and saved 600 quid as someone told him about it (but not docs at hospital). Did any of you ladies who had ivf or are getting ivf know about this? may be worth looking into for those ladies still to get treatment. thanks

twiggy xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

trying to put on new pic just checking if it has worked,

twiggy xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

not responding  dont know what i am doing wrong

twigs


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Evening girls,

sorry your day has been rough twiggy. It must be very hard to sit and listen to family baby stuff even if you're pleased for them. It will be you soon, I'm sure. 
Don't know about uploading new pictures but sense some chat room rage coming our way- computers can't live with them....



Well I experienced some road rage( well car park rage today)from a well dressed respectable looking man  about 60 in an expensive car that I parked next to at the gyle. I accidentally let my door touch his wing mirror lightly as I got out the car and he started knocking on the window shouting at me. methinks he chose the wrong day to pick on me as I wouldn't normally have said anything but was feeling a bit emotional and well...after saying sorry , it was only an accident back at him( a bit sarcastically I will admit), he got out his car and said i hope that wasn't deliberate and shouting at me calling me a stupid *****. meanwhile i'm trying to huchle my poor old mum away as i thought he might hit me, and shouted back at him saying of course it was a bl***y accident you stupid old b******. I've never sworn at anyone in public before, let alone shouted at someone.we left him still shouting at me. By the time we got to M and S door he looked like he was going to follow us. When we went back to the car he'd taken his keys to my door and scratched the paintwork. needless to say i wasn't feeling apologetic for shouting at him.Grrfrrr        

Dr Thong told me they were closing for a wk in april on mon- good to know why and its for a good reason!

good luck all you pcos girls with your drugs etc. hi camsmum, glad you're well?

silver, my dh and I want to adopt Susan Clyde- she is fantastic - she goes out her way to be helpful and supportive. We saw her first get your paws off....   Thank god for the nurses.

Glad for your friend whos pg as shes obviously been through the mill too, but I know how you feel.It'll be our turn one day too- there's always hope- says she whos been howling about it for at least the last 2 days! 

Anyone been able to watch test tube babies re-run on discovery health on tues afternoons? I know you're all probably working then.One good thing about not being able to work with the ME i suppose. Its good and bad watching it. Sad and happy at the same time. Also caught child of our time from 2 wks ago- about the ivf couple. anyone see it?

off to eat chocolate now to console myself with my once again vandalised car.

moonchildxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello Ladies 

Just wanted to say welcome Curley Wurley  

Not going to do loads of personals as there are so many of us now which is fab  , I dont want to forget anyone   

Anyway nice to read everyone is well - Jane I bet your glad the sickness has finally lifted.  I like your new pregnant cartoon girl she looks just like you.    Twiggy what about the bunny pictures??     

Take Care All

YodaXX


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya, Ladies,

how's everyone doing? And more importantly - how is everyone coping with the blimming freeze??

Just back from my first appointment with the acupuncturist - quite interesting actually. Apparently I have an iron deficiency (or in Chinese Medicine "Blood deficiency") which explains a lot (heavy periods etc.). My Practitioner even did the "Gillian McKeith" thing - checking my tongue. 

I had some acupuncture as a child because of bad circulation (cold feet most of the time) so I knew what to expect. 

Definitely going ahead with the treatment - first issue was for IVF but we will look into my migraines as well (and my cold feet, DH is happy to hear!  ).

Anyone else thinking of doing Acupuncture during IVF? 

Twiggy - I am sure that the SKY guy should be insured through his company. I would check with them in any case - why should you pay for something if he knocks it over    So sorry that you have lost an irreplaceable item! ((HUGS))

Yoda - still having problems with the sickness I really hope you're able to get rid of that symptom soon, hun!!

Moonchild - I have been watching the Test Tube Babies end of last year while I was signed off - and sometimes when seeing the women having the pain written their pain all over the face during the EC really made me think .... But not too much... still going ahead! 

Well.. off to watch Hotel Babylon now ... speak soon!

Kat


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Twiggy, I'm so sorry you are having such a s**t day and I think sky should cough up for from their insurance. It is also difficult and very tiring sometimes having to be happy for friends, colleagues and family who are pregnant. I haven't heard about getting the drugs through GP, but it is definitely worth asking about.
Little Wolf, my appointment in March is a post-op check up. I was still pretty drowsy when Dr Thong spoke to me after my op, so it is probably to go over what happened and also how we proceed. I have been getting accupuncture since our failed cycle last September. I go once a fortnight and my accupuncturist is fab .I really enjoy going because it is me time and I totally relax. I have become quite obsessed with my tongue and am always checking it now!!
Moonchild, good for you getting your point across. He sounds like a right old b****d!! What a meanie scrapping his keys along your doors. It's a shame you didn't get his reg number.
Mrs W, how are things going? Any news yet?
Yoda, Camsmum, Jambo, Silver, Ozzie, Curleywurley, Jane and anyone I've missed - I hope you are all doing well.
Take care
Love Moira xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Moira,

where are you going for acupuncture? Maybe we have the same person??  
Yeah .. that tongue thing ... she spoke the scary words "Food diary" ... she probably wants me to do one at some point in the future.... 

It's a bit uncomfy - I had the feeling as if she hit a nerve - but they are not going for the nerves but for the gaps... 

Well.. off to watch "House" and then off to bed. 

HUGS to you all
Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Mornin ggggirls,
its bleeding freezing here so  a quickie.An inch and a half of snow in 30 mins in the city and its officially spring- happens every year huh 

Little wolf and Moira, which acupuncturists are you seeing? I've been seeing Rachel Forrest at Napiers in Stockbridge. Trying to focus on getting rid of the cyst just now as chinese medicine sees that as a blockage of energies . Still it has been getting slightly better... Have you seen the acupuncture bit on the Bridge Centre IVF site? They recommend all their patients have it while doing IVF as there seems to be some good evidence that it can increase blood flow to uterus etc.

Going to get my sledge oput and look hopefully out the window... 

baby dust to everyone,

moonchild xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi ladies

sky have told me to get a valuation, went to antique dealer in edinburgh today and he valued it at £850, said it could be fixed but wouldnt be the same and would devalue it  he said he had never seen anything like it and i would never get another one as is a one off so hopefully will get some money back from sky 


i have thought about acupuncture, do you feel it helps? i think they do it at same place as the homeopathic guy i go to at york place.

moonchild i know it is freezing, yesterday was lovely i was out digging and tidying garden all afternoon! what a difference. Have fun with sledge.

little wolf what do they do with your tongue? thanks for hug 

moira yes it is hard, i will def have to find out about getting drugs through doc and let you ladies know.


yoda think i need to get a new computer package to make my bunny pics smaller so that i can post them.

hi to everyone else, going out to indian tonight with my mum, dad, dh and brother and his fiancee (preg one!) so will speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi twiggy,

so sorry about your irreplacable ornament- hope you can get it mended so at least its not lost altogether. Sky should be responsible for damages... Will I send round my dog to lick them to death ?
I've had about 4-5 seesion accupuncture- shes' been trying to sort boost my whole system what with having ME, which seems to affect the length of my cycle and ovulating late and a shortish luteal phase( not that the infertiltiy clinic paid any attention to what I was telling them!). Also as I said trying to boost the energy flow around my ovaries and cyst and generally to the reproductive bits.I'd say, I have on occasion felt much better  after a session energy wise( which is not something you hear someone with ME saying very often), and as to periods- well they've been less painful and pms has been a bit better. Difficult to say if its contributed to me doing much better with the ME and therefore feel less bad during periods or whether its had a direct affect on them.... Last session felt a kind of buzzing up my left leg and lower abdomen when she was attemping to increase blood flow to the cyst left hand side.So definitely does something.

You're supposed to go weekly during IVF to stimulate blood flow and relax you. There's also a good study for treatment 30 mins before EC and 30 mins after to sedate and increase blood flow- the women who had it, had a 40% impalntation rate compared to 20% who didn't. Don't quote me on the figures! I was wondering if the clinic would entertain you having your accupuncturist there...

I'd be very interested to hear about buying the drugs more cheaply...

Good luck at your meal- hope it isn't too traumatic( preg girls wise). I've been out buying clothes for neice and nephew of my DH and all those cute baby clothes are enough to set me off.Wish my doggie was small enough to fit them but he's a 4.5 stone cuddly bundle of curls! he's my baby boy!A labradoodle- anyone else have pets?

Any tips for baby making when you feel dreadful  physically and it seems like a complete chore? Is it just me? 

Have a great weekend everyone,
moonchild xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi

Twiggy sorry to hear about all the hassle you've been having.

I think this lousy weather is making everyone feel rubbish. Bring on the 

Well, I feel lousy as I drank too much wine yesterday. Am looking forward to getting back on the wagon in preparation for my next treatment in July.

No slipping on the ice!

Jambo


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I have been seeing my acupuncturist since the last treatment failed. My cycle used to be 21-24 days and since getting acupuncture it has increased to 27-28 days. I really enjoy going as I feel really relaxed and as I said before it is 'me' time. I have had a really stressful few months with my job, failed IVF, op and moving house etc. and I really do believe that it has helped keep me calmer. I see Lena Fong, www.lenafong.com and she is truly wonderful . As well as the acupuncture she gives me dietry advice and also head and back massages, which are amazing. I am definitely going to carry on going up to and during my next IVF cycle. At the moment I go fortnightly and I will go weekly during IVF. It is pretty pricey at £35 per session(less that a night out on the town), but I really think it is worth it. 
Hope everyone is having a good weekend.
Lots of love
Moira xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls,

jambo, god i had to much wine yesterday aswell , and will prob have to much today as am going to my aunties for dinner and she always has lots of wine  never mind i have op a week on wed then i am on the wagon aswell 

moira/ moonchild acupuncture sounds good, i might give it a  try, have been getting reflexology for a year and a half (once a month) is relaxing. 

hope everyone is having a good weekend, i better go and get tidied up got someone comming to give me a quote for garden at 11am.

speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everbody

sorry i've not posted for a while, been really busy at work & going to the gym three times a week. i've been grabing a couple of minutes at work where possible to read the thread just not enough time to post.

i had acupuncture before my last cycle, but i'm not sure he was doing the right thing, nice man with loads of certificated for many things including acupuncture but seems very forgetfull. sometimes a felt a rush when i got it but other times i felt nothing at all. i do believe though that done correctly it can help in ivf.

anyway better go & make the tea.

hope everybody is well (mrs w still praying its good news).

ozzie


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi everyone

ozzie good for you going to the gym honey, i am sooooo lasy!

mrs w have you heard anything yet?

hi to everyone else i have to rush as am back at work today and piles of stuff to do, speak soon,

twigs xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Twiggy me too. Just enjoyimg the booze for a bit longer then its back on the wagon for our next try

Ozzie How are you doing? Did you find any of the info helpful?

Take care

Back to work

Jayne


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,
A quickie from me too - just in from swimming with a pile of marking to do (I'm a teacher) and haven't had tea yet! Just wanted to say hi to all and special thoughts for Mrs W. Heading back to EFREC tomorrow for the first of my "unmedicated" scans to see whether I'm ovulating on my own. Had an accupressure massage at the weekend and it was bliss. Had tried accupuncture before and didn't like it although I stuck with it for six months  . The woman who gave me the accupressure reckons that reflexology might be the thing for me to try so I'm going for that next week (slightly cheaper than accupressure too, so that's good  ). It was really nice just to be still for a while and I definitely felt better afterwards.
Hope everyone's well - will check in again for longer during the week (parent consultations are coming up and I'm up to my ears in marking and filing and assessment!).
Love
Silver x


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi All
Well at long last my HCG level is back done to below 5 so I am no longer in the half way house. My AF came on Friday and is finished already, so from going to lots of worry etc this cycle of treatment is over and I do not need to go near ERI until July/August when we have managed to secure a cancellation for our next cycle.

When I phoned for my results today it was Sheila who answered and who we do not know very well. She did not know the history of our cycle so was somewhat surprised when I responded to her announcement that she was sorry we had a negative result - whoopee all back to normal!

I want to thank everyone for their support over the last couple of weeks I have really appreciated it. I know I have been 'quiet' over the last wee while, and somewhat self-centred but my head was mince and I just needed some space - so thank you!

I now plan to relax and enjoy the next month or so, already got a few nights out planned and then strict regime and possible detox/acupuncture etc before our next attempt.

I am probably also going to have a proper break from this site which has become a bit of an addiction over the last couple of months, but will have a read every so often to see how everyone is getting on, so GOOD LUCK to you all where ever you are in your cycle. I probably will not completely disappear - I know how you love my jokes - I just need a break.

All the best and hugs all round,
Mrs W


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

awww mrs w will miss you but i am glad you are feeling better and remember we are here if you need us, i am addicted to this site to  you are certainly not self centered! take care honey and good luck for next time  

silver it must be hard being a teacher and seeing lots of kids everyday, do you work in edinburgh? primary or secondary? swimming you are all so keen  i get reflexology is nice and relaxing and is only £18 a time which isnt to bad. 

jambo a sunday at 12 at hampden not so good, need to save up may just watch it on tv as is only 2 trains from edin and i doubt will be many from dunbar, plus driving up there and trying to get parked is a nightmare   think of the money i will save 

well i was at my aunts for inner yesteray was quite hard as my brothers girlfriend was there and all my family were getting all excited and feeling the bump and talking about names etc, i cant help but feeling like crying all the time, feel so selfish wish i didnt feel like this. She was having her scan today so i am sure the pics will be the next thing  wish i could get excited about my niece/ nephew, i am sure i will be fine when it arrives. 

anyway do you like the pic of my babies? i eventually got it to upload after making it smaller with paintshop pro!

speak soon,

twiggy xxxx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I have just been in the live chat room and got a wee bit confused  so had to leave. I have never been it before and not sure exactly how it works, so thought it was best to quit while I was ahead
Mrs W you must be relieved that everything seems to have sorted itself out. I don't think you are being self centred at all, you just have to do what is best for you. That's great news that your next cycle is in August. Good luck with it. Hopefully things are beginning to speed up on the waiting list front.
Twiggy, your bunnies are so sweet. How old are they? Poor you having to listen to endless chat about babies. It is so difficult because you are happy for them, but all you want to know is when will it be your turn. 
Silver, good luck with all the marking etc and I hope the parents are nice to you.
Hiya to everyone else, hope you are all doing well. How are the bumps coming along?
Take care.
Love Moira xx  
PS. Did anyone see the baby polar bears on the new BBC Planet Earth programme? They were soooooooo cute. If any of you have Teleport replay, I would highly recommend watching the programme. xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi chicks,

moira yeh i know its hard when someone really close gets preg without even trying but will get there eventually, hopefully. I havent been on live chat so cant help, sorry. I did tape the polar bear thing but not had time to watch it yet, looking forward to that. My babies are nearly a year old now, the grey one was supposed to be a girl so now he gets called wee guy most of the time instead of maddison  do you have any pets? 

hi to everyone else hope you are all good, i have my pre-op check tomorrow so will let you know how i get on, better get back to work,

twiggy xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya  

Quick post as I am making dinner. Been a bit quiet on here lately & cant be slipping off the front page!

Mrs W I am sorry. I am sure you a pleased that the waiting is over though and you can concentrate on some you time before your next tx. I totally understand needing some away time I am a FF addict a sometimes you just need to get away and not think about it.

Twiggy hope your check-up goes ok. I love your bunnies so cute. If I get DH to help me I will post some piccies of my FIL new puppie on the gallery he is 6 weeks cocker spaniel and sooooo cute - I am a sucker for the sad eyes.

Best be off.

jane
xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya, Ladies,

just a quick hello from me...  

2nd Acupuncture appointment today - my acupuncturist is Julia Edmonds, she has her own clinic at Willowbrae (Tuesdays & Wednesdays) and also is at Saughton Road North Thursdays & Fridays. She's VERY good!! 

Today I had the first needles in my lower back - just two and just shortly (in and twist and out - those of you who have been doing acupuncture know what I mean).

Currently looking into getting flights to Germany to visit my Mutsch for her (and my gran's) birthday mid-April - nice relaxing (!) week off before I will be down regulating end of April again.

HUGS to you all!!! 

Kat


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning

Did anyone see GMTV this morning - there was an actress (I've seen her before but can't think what in) who said her next thing on telly is a drama about IVF (three one hour episodes). Wonder when that'll be on?

I work with teenagers and out of a caseload of 15 - 4 of them are pregnant!!!
I care about them too much to be jealous...sometimes I just wish it could happen for me to!

Twiggy/Ozzie Hearts and Hibs are only getting 21000 tickets each. Season ticket holders are only getting one ticket each! 
Take care

Jambo


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi ladies,

jambo i can get tickets through my dad (he is a director at Berwick Rangers) but i have decided just to watch it on telly as need to save up plus to get to hampden for 12 on a sunday will be a bit of a nightmare from dunbar. Didnt see gmtv this morning, i started work at 6.55am  so had to leave house at 6.20am.

hi little wolf good luck with acupuncture and with getting flights, will be nice to see your family, wioll do you good. 

hi jane how are you honey, check up went ok thanks they were just telling me what i need to take to hospital and took, height weight preg test etc. No need to say it was a negative no surprise even though i am on cd 48 

am a bit nervous about going into hosi next week, roodlands ward is a bit run down.

have to run am at work, speak soon,


twiggy xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

i agree twiggy its going to be a nightmare going to hampden, good luck next week.

jambo are you going through, if so what time are you leaving?

little wolf, do you feel better for the acupuncture, where about in willowbrae is her clinic? i work near there, is she expensive?

hope everbody else is well.

am i right in thinking we are in limbo at the moment, some pg & other awaiting treatment or is anybody in the middle of a cycle? its great there are so many people on here now but i can t keep up with what stage everbody is at?


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning

Twiggy, I know Roodlands looks a bit run down but the nurses will look sfter you fab and the theatre will be spotless so try not to worry too much.

Ozzie, we've booked into a travellodge in Glasgow for the Saturday night so don't have to face the M8 or football specials on the Sunday morning. Should be sitting in the hotel bar enjoying a G&T. We're coming back by train but by then I won't care! I know you've been Zolazex-ing recently, have you started your stimms yet? If not, when are you due to start?

REALLY snowy outside, wish I could spend the day indoors...hey ho...

Jambo


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi guys

Bit snowy here too but not that thick. I hear they have shut the airport though!

DH is bashing away next door lifting carpets and removing skirting boards etc in what will be the nursery! Now that we have actually started doing stuff I feel quite teary about it all   Still cant believe we are here sometimes despite my huge tummy. Still cant bring myself to buy anything yet. I've sneaked a wee look in some shops, just not brave enough to make it to the check-out.

Started to feel some real kicks this week not just wee bubbles and DH felt one the other night, he is so chuffed because he feels a bit left out of everything.

Hope everyone is cosy in their house not having to endure the snow.  bbbbbrrrr!

Jane
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls hope you had a good weekend

jane you are past the danger stage honey try to enjoy it must be difficult but everything will be fine and you will have your wee bundle to cuddle soon. Feeling kicks must be really nice.

jambo yeh i am sure it will be fine. Staying in glasgow sounds like a good plan

thanks for luck ozzie, yeh i think most people are preg or waiting on treatment, i am sure it will get busy again soon.

how is everyone else doing?

yoda/ camsmum how are the bumps?

little wolf/ moonchild/ moira/ mrs w and everyone i have missed how are you all??

well i am all set for op on wed getting nervous now, hope it helps, at least it will be over soon and i can start injecting asap.

speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Girls 
did you all gave a good snowy weekend? I was mad at DH- he'd decided to go snowboarding on sun and got up at 6am to walk the dog.But he forgot his keys and had to break down a fence panel in the garden to reach our bedroom window to wake me as I didn't hear the buzzer or the phone. I was a bit dazed to see him standing knee deep in the garden in snow with a couple of inches on his head.Grrr-6am?And he couldn't go as the roads were closed! Men! 

Sorry been a bit quiet- we were away with in-laws and nieces and nephews to Crieff last week.Lovely to see them all- apart from the inevitable minor moments - but a bit hard being the only couple without kids- everything was centred round them as they're all young. DH really feels it as we're the only ones out of his 2 siblings and 8 cousins who are childless.Still we found out recently 3 of the kids are ivf so theres hope!

Twiggy- good luck with the op on wed. I'm sure you're nervous, but it'll be good to get it over.I haven't heard of roodlands.Where/what is it?

It has been a bit quiet hasn't it- all between txs or growing bumps.Jane its fantastic your bump is kicking away and doing well- I think I'd be a bit dazed if i ever got pregnant too, but try and relax and enjoy this special time.Everything will be great.How's the nursery coming on?

Hi to everyone else! Who's doing what next?

I've got another scan a week on wednesday for the cyst.If its gone I can start if not....I don't think its gone, I can still feel it.Still can't button my jeans up!

Good luck! 
moonchild xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi moonchild roodlands is in haddington, east lothian. I think i would have been a bit dased to see dh outside window covered in snow aswell. gg  good luck with your scan  next week hope you can get started. I am not drunk if lots of mistakes my keyboard isnt working properly as spilt water on i t this morning  and am waiting on a repl;acement. see you all soon    twiggy xxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Twiggy

Will be thinking of you (and praying too if that's okay - a SPECIAL nurses prayer! ) on Wednesday

J


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,
Sorry I've been a bit quiet too - I find it's like that with my job, that there's times when I can't get to the computer for all the stuff I have to do and then in the holidays I'll be on every day if I'm not away!

Twiggy - I teach in Edinburgh in a primary school. I've got P2 this year (mostly 6 year-olds). It's the worst and best job in the world rolled into one, I reckon! Don't believe anyone who tells you we work 9-3 and are always on holiday. I'm never in later than 8.30am and if I left at 3.30 I'd have to take bags and bags of marking and preparation home with me (as it is, I often do anyway). We get 10 minutes for break and most people work through lunch. I always have planning and evaluations and assessments to do in the holidays and once a year I have to pack up the entire classroom myself and move everything to a new room, unpack it, cover the walls, rearrange the furniture etc (and that has to happen in the holidays since it's impossible to do with 30 kids running around  ). But the holidays ARE still good and the kids are great - really entertaining! Good luck with your op - I'll be thinking of you and hoping it all goes really well. Do you live out in East Lothian? I taught out that way till 6 years ago.

Mrs W - it sounds funny to be saying that I'm glad that you're hcg is back to below 5. But I know what it's like when you've accepted that it hasn't worked and you just want to get back to "normal" again (whatever that is!).

Moonchild - what a picture your dh must have been. Were you at all tempted just to leave him out there? I sympathise with you about being surrounded by kids. Both my sister and dh's brother have kids and almost all of our friends. It can be really tough sometimes - I never know what's worse, going along and being surrounded or when they leave us out and don't invite us (friends, that is, never my sister bless her!).

Hi to everyone else - hope everyone's doing away OK (good news about the kicks Jane!). Going to watch the programme about Dunblane tonight and light a candle - can't believe it's been 10 years. It breaks my heart to think about those children and their poor parents - brings it home to me that there's people out there going through so much worse than I am.

Love
Silver x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi silver/ jambo thanks for thoughts and prayers (am not really religious but cant hurt) 


silver yeh it must be a very rewarding job and 6 is a nice age. I do live in east lothian (dunbar) where did you teach? dunblane was awful, couldnt stop thinking of it yesterday, although i didnt watch the programme, still cant believe that evil git could do that, he could have just committed suicide without hurting others 

anyway better go i have loads to do today as am off work the next 2 days, am feeling sick today (nerves) i get myself so worked up, never mind tomorrow afternoon it will all be over.

Its so quiet on here just now where is everyone? hope you are all good,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hay ladies

Twiggy just to say good luck for tomorrow, as I said before I am sure you'll be fine but always better safe than sorry   at least you will finally have peace of mind  - I have been reading all your posts and thinking of you all.  

Mrs W   really sorry about the hcg falling - I was hoping things would turn out differently - good luck for future  

Jane - sounds like your bambino is having fun in there all that bouncing around!.  OMG did you see the cute little bears on Planet Earth - I was thinking of you and your baby bear.  The Panda and baby was my favourite - ahhhh  almost brought tears to my eyes.

Camsmum    how are you doing? Has your son done anymore ski-ing??    with the snow and all.  We got about 5/6 inches here in Livingston but it was gone by next day.  Apparently more on the way    my daffodils have been squashed  by it all  

Silver - it does sound like you have your hands full!  Sorry I didn't realise all the work teachers do..  I thought it was 9-3 and lots of holidays.    I bet its worth it though!

Jambo -- Ozzie hope you guys are well too.  My DH is raging as he and his 2 DS will probably not get tickets to the Hearts/Hibs match as like you say first lot goes to season ticket holders then it sounds like there will be very few left........... any ideas apart from sleep outside the ticket office.     

Little Wolf - How was the holiday in Germany? April you start IVF - god not long now   you must be getting excited.

Moira, Moonchild and anyone else good luck and take care.  Sorry if I've missed anyone.  

I dont have my next scan till about 18 weeks!!!!!  my baby will be nearly half cooked by then

Yodaxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Good evening, ladies,

just a quick note - life's in overdrive again... overtime requests at work due to End of Tax year plus "A-Day" (Pensions Simplifications) etc - March/April is always very busy in with Finance companies.... 

Also lots of pressure from "voluntary work" (it's in quotes as I am not sure it's that VOLUNTARY ... LOL) - league application needs to be issued asap and chasing 18-46 year olds is like chasing 12 year olds ... HOPELESS!!!

Yoda - my holiday in Germany is over Easter - so still got some time. And yes, I will start playing pincushion again end of April ... with Dummy transfer and check up being end of March. 

Twiggy - keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow!!! 

Dunblane - we have not been watching the program, but DH was subdued all day - he was living in Dunblane at that time and had a very hard time with finishing school etc. in 1996... he got lots of cuddles and hugs from me. 

Well.. gotta dash - Jon Stewart is on TV!  



Kat


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Twiggy hope everything goes well tomorrow.

Little Wolf your tx has come round so fast. Probably not felt like that to you though.

Yoda I didnt see the bears. Doesnt take much these days to set me off in tears though, the hormones have well and truly kicked in  . I too was disappointed to have to wait ages for my scan which was nearly 15 weeks. But you will end up with a really clear picture.

Well yesterday I went with my friend, who is 33 weeks pregnant, to mothercare and I spotted a jacket with 'baby bear' written on it so couldnt resist any longer I finally made it to the check-out. DH was so chuffed he keeps sneaking a look in the bag even made me take it round to his mums to show her. And today I was in next and I found a wee baby grow with a bunny on it. Ok now I've started there is no stopping me  I've never seen dh so excited about me shopping.

DH has gotten terrible eczema since the doctors took him of steriods and he cant get an appointment till next thurs! so Im off to do some research on the web see if there are any home remedies he can try.

Jane
xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hiya,

Sorry about the rant about how hard teachers work - read it back and it sounded like I'd climbed on my soapbox!! You're right of course, Yoda - it IS worth it! My mum came in to talk to my class today about being a granny (granny to my sister's kids, sadly none from me yet) as we're doing stuff on the value of grandparents just now. It was just lovely - she used to be a teacher and she knew just how to talk to them and they sat for a full half-hour listening and asking questions (not bad for 6 year-olds!!). After she went they asked loads more questions and want to see photos of my sister and my dad. Bless them!

Little Wolf - sorry to hear about your DH. It was the year I was doing teacher training and one of my friends from the course was on placement there at the time - he'd grown up there and knew so many of the families. He's a lovely bloke and it hit him ever so hard. He didn't talk about it much to us, but it changed him. My best school friend lives just outside there and had just bought her house from one of the families who then lost a wee boy. It's something that's always stayed with me, especially as I've taught a lot of P1s.

Jane - don't know if it's any help, but my sister's wee boy has bad excema all over and she just plasters him with sudocrem morning and night (she's a nurse and my brother-in-law's a doctor, so in theory they must know what they're doing  ). Well done for starting the avalanche of baby-buying - you've got to start somewhere! 

Twiggy - hope it all went well today and you're resting up and being looked after well.

Hi to everyone else. 

Forgot to call today to find out what my progesterone levels were from my ovulation last week! Already written this month off, clearly!

Love
Silver xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls,

thanks for all your thoughts,
just a quick one, had my op yesterday i am fine, was so bored though just wanted to get home but had to wait on doc to discharge me. Well doc said there was no polyp but the lining at the back of the womb was really thick so he took a tissue sample and has sent it away for tests, he then did a d and c. They are going to send test results straight to eri. I called eri today as i have to start the injection drugs first peiod after the op but i havent had a period for 54 days! so i am going in on tuesday to get some provera to bring it on and hopefully i will be able to get started 

jane glad you have started shopping must be really nice, take care honey 

yoda hows the sickness honey?

camsmum hows the bump?

little wolf take it easy honey dont get stressed again.

silver have you called for your progesterone levels yet? good luck honey 

hi to everyone else am off to watch more telly  back to work tomorrow though 

speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy   

No Polyop??  I bet your glad, yipeee its gone     good luck with the other test as well - hope you get the results back soon  Now get your feet up  get plenty of rest    Ask me another day about the sickness    hoping I'll be like Jane and it will shift around 16 weeks.     thanks for asking anyway hun.  


Jane - the baby clothes sound lovely.   goodness you and Camsmum are so far on now - hope you  DH's and bumps are well  

LW - sorry i'm getting confused with my dates.  Must be this pregnancy malarky - it'll come your way too!     Not long till you get started now.    
  

Hi to everyone else.  

Take Care  and Good Luck XXX

YodaXX


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi everyone 


yoda - so sorry the sickness hasn't gone yet    I hope it goes away soon. 

twiggy - glad the op went ok and they didn't find any polyps. oh wow, are you really starting treatment once your period comes how exciting!

silver - did you get your results from the progesterone test? how did it go?

jane- congrats on buying your first lot of baby stuff! there will be no stopping you now! how are you getting on with making a nursery? we started clearing out the study but haven't finished clearing it yet, so much rubbish in there!

little wolf- your life sounds very hectic at the moment...at least the end of financial year stress will be over by the time your treatment starts and you can be nice and calm and relaxed for it. 

mrs w - sos orry the hcg levels are falling. hopefully the next treatment will have a better outcome for you.

moonchild- good for you for surviving a weekend at crieff with the family....it will soon be you honey,hang in there.

ozzie- it was good to bump into you last night, you looked well, obviously all this time at the gm is paying off! can't believe your next round is only a few weeks away! best get a few good drinks down you now while you still can!! 

hi to everyone i've missed!

I'm doing ok, had a trip to the day assesment unit today as I had a paranoid pregnancy moment...i hadnt felt the baby move since monday so rang my midwife and she suggested i go down for a scan . i took ds with me and they were lovely about it all and said i could refer myself there anytime i was worried. anyway, ds got to see the baby yawning and kicking and everything was fine. phew. 

....then i came home and fell down the stairs!!!!! i'm ok though, just a bruised bum, i ended up slipping and going down them on my bum so didn't hurt anything...can't wait to get rid of that stair carpet though!! 

hugs to all,
camsmum


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies am back at work now but am off next week so not to bad.

I am bleeding but not sure if it is period or from op, i called eri yesterday and they had said to go in tuesday to get provera to start period, so hopefully wont need that (i would rather it it came naturally). When do you start injecting? is it at the start of the cycle? maybe i should call them again this afternoon?

camsmum i am getting ivf drugs without the ivf, hope this works before have to shell out all that money as struggling abit trying to save up for it. Get ivf in november if dont get a cancellation before that.  Glad you are ok, take care and no more falling down stairs 

yoda sorry you are not feeling any better honey  hope you get better soon and can enjoy the rest of preg a bit better. 

ok i better go and do some work, i am glad is no polyp and fingers crossed the tests come back clear.

hi to everyone else,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Twiggy

Glad your op went well. was thinking of you

Jambo

PS are you getting nervous yet Ozzie?

J


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks jambo,

how are you honey? dont know about ozzie but i am getting nervous 

twiggy xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey girls do any of you know if eri is open on a friday? i called earlier and left a message and have been trying all afternoon but can only get answering machine   i dont want to miss the boat if this bleed is my period, have to find out when i would have to start injecting and go and get drugs, needles etc. Thanks, sorry for moan,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hiya

I am pretty sure its open as usual  -  I hope you got through !!  

Good Luck Yoda XX


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

twiggy im sure its open, i've been down on a friday but i know they do a lot of ec's on fridays.

jambo i'm trying not to think about it, i keep pretending its months away but i'm going down for tickets on tuesday so it will make it real.

camsmum it was good to see you again on wednesday & you look very well you are definitely blossoming.

hope everbody is well, i had a slight hitch with my injection today & i'm quite a bit of pain so i'm away for a hot bath.

hope everybody is well, speak soon.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

aww ozzie are you feeling better?

yoda they called me back today, i didnt get through. I have to go in on monday she said will prob be bleeding from the op but i need to see doc and that will prob have to wait on next cycle brought on by provera to start injections  will see what they say on monday.

we should all have a meet again soon, anybody fancy it?

twiggy xxx


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi everyone,
well - got our date for the first appt in 3 weeks.  With Dr Menezes (anyone know if this is a good consultant?).
Although - thought that I was PG for about 5 days - AF has gone missing - 2 weeks late but all 6 PG tests have been neg and going to see GP tomorrow and I've started spotting today.  Past 2 weeks have been a bit of a roller coaster!!
Hope everyone is doing ok.

curly xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Curly Wurly

I dont know Dr Menzes - they are all fab though   Good Luck with your TX keep us updated   Hope you get that BFP soon!! 

Twiggy    - Glad they called - hope all goes well for today.  I would come to a meet-up busy the next 2 weekends but ok after that.  It would be nice to catch up again   

Best get on

Good Luck to you all    

YodaXX


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hello girls,

Feeling pretty miserable today  ! I'm off work with a horrible cough/throat infection - feel dreadful and the cough is so tickly I can't sleep. On top of that I had a faint +ive test on Thursday (4 days before af is due, which according to the test was fine), then an even fainter one on Friday, then a negative on Saturday. I'd called the clinic on Thursday to get my progesterone level for 7 days post ov (which was good at 40). I'd been feeling a bit nauseous - the kind that goes away when you eat, a telltale sign for me. I'd also been weeing more and had funny "internal pinching" feelings - all the things I had with the 3 pgs/mcs. AF hasn't appeared, but she's certainly on her way. Sadly, this isn't the first time I've had this happen since the last mc, although I'd been in denial and put the other couple of times down to dodgy tests - can't do that this time as there were 2 +ives and they were from different packs. I think I am probably conceiving sometimes but implantation isn't taking. I'm going to call the clinic today to report back and let them know what's happened, but I expect I'll be told there's nothing they can do to test/treat this. Not sure whether it's worth doing more IVF if conception isn't the problem but I really want advice from someone who knows more than me. I can only throw myself on their mercy, I suppose. I've done a letter to fax Prof Regan (the mc specialist I saw in London) so maybe she might have some words of advice. 

Hope everyone else is having a better time just now!

Love
Silver x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

aww silver so sorry honey   sorry i cant help must be really difficult getting a +ve then -ve. We are here if you need us honey 

yoda yeh would be nice to meet up again soon. I went to the clinic today and they want to wait until test results etc are through to make sure i get all clear before i start gonadotrophins. They also said i was probably bleeding from op and not period (although am on day 58 ) so if i get a period before 19th April then i have to start injections, if not then i will get provera to bring it on then start between day 2 and 4, is this when you start when doing ivf?

how is everyone else?

twiggy xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hey girls,
how is everyone?Ok I hope.

Silver- I'm really feeling for you with your +ve then -ve. Hope the mc consultant is useful.How are you feeling today? Hope the cold is better and you're not too down.sending you a hug.

Twiggy- great news that your op went well- hope you get the period sorted out though- have a stiff word with your tummy! Its awful the way everything drags out- you just want to get on with it dont' you?

Curly- sorry you're af has been missing and you've had the roller coaster to deal with.Has it settled down now? I haven't heard of Dr Menezes- good luck with your appointment.

How are all our pregnant ladies?

Ozzie- how are the injections going?what stage are you at-I've lost track.

I've got another scan tomorrow for this cyst.4th scan so fingers crossed its getting smaller .Scared it'll still be there and I'll have to delay treatment indefinitely.I feel time is slipping away- just want to get started with IVF to see if there are any other problems with our fertility that we don't know about.I've never been pregnant.Just feels like it'll never happen-suppose we all feel like that at bad moments!And it does work for people just like us.Postive thinking!

Does anyone know when the clinic is closed in April? Just wondering if by some miracle I get the go ahead tomorrow, whether theres any chance of starting  IVF this month or whether it will be delayed because of the work.....

Off to cuddle my Max-a-doodle.He's my beautfitul labradoodle boy and he sends you all love and licks!Must attempt to upload his picture.
moonchild xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi moonchild hope your cyst is away or smaller honey. The waiting around is the worst bit hope we can all get going with tx soon  We had our initial ivf appointment at start of feb with dr tay and he said that clinic was closed all of april due to work and to ensure they get it cleaned up as need optimal conditions to culture embryos in the lab  hope i am wrong and that you can start soon, although could prob start injections in april as long as ec wasnt until may? hope this helps. Labradoodles are so cute, get that picture posted, i took ages getting my pic up as had to get paintshop pro to make it smaller . Anyway have to take my wee baby boy to get neutered tomorrow, poor wee guy feel really guilty so i gave them one last go at baby making at the weekend  told him it was his last chance before he got done but not holding my breath as they have had plenty chances and nothing come of it, must take after their mum  will be better for them to be together though less boring and am getting my shed converted to a big hutch with a run for the summer so they can go out and live together. 

how are all you other ladies doing?

twiggy xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hello,
Spoke to the clinic yesterday and they wanted me in for a blood test this morning. If one of you is the poor girl I sat next to in the queue to get in this morning, I'm really sorry. My cold is so bad I look like I've been crying and I was not chatty at all! All I could think of was how stupid I'd been to say I'd go into school today and whether it was too late to call off. Anyhow, the test was totally negative, as I thought it would be. Sensibly, I took along the +ive hpt so they wouldn't think I was making the whole thing up or halucinating, so they are taking it seriously (especially since it's not the first time) and I have an apt with Dr Tay on Friday. The apt with Dr Tay was the nurses suggestion. I nearly fell over when the secretary gave me an apt on Friday since, when I got taken off the self-pay list and I wanted an apt to discuss whether there was anything else I could do in the meantime I was told there were no apts for months - and here I was being offered one this Friday! I'm suspicious  . I've to call tomorrow because the nurse was going to chat to Mr (Dr?) Duncan and I wouldn't be surprised if I'm told the apt's off - watch this space .

Thanks for the  Twiggy - it's much appreciated. I really hope that af shows her face soon. My sister had the same issue when she was given Clomid. They'd just told her that she wasn't ovulating, which she knew, as she'd just told them she only got about 1 af a year, and then they told her to start the Clomid on the 1st day of her next af . This was down south - think it was provera she got though. She's got 2 kids now .

Moonchild - I'd _love_ to see a photo of your labradoodle - Twiggy's right, they're very cute. I'm dog daft - can't have one as we're in a flat and out all day, but my dad has a border collie who I walk as often as I can. Hope that cyst has done a disappearing act and you can get back to treatment ASAP.

Curly - good to hear from you. Have not heard of Dr Menezes either, but I'm sure he/she will be just fine.

I like Twiggy's idea of another meet-up! Speaking selfishly, just don't make it between the 1st and 5th of April, cos I'm away then.

Love
Silver xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey silver,

sorry you got a negative honey. I have seen dr colin duncan before about polyp, he did my scan he is nice. They probably keep so many "emergency" appointments free, lets hope Dr Tay can help to find root of problem. I was at clinic yesterday but didnt get there until about half 8, probably missed you it was fairly quiet. Hope you still get your appointment with dr tay no matter what dr duncan says. Let us know how you get on honey sorry again 

twiggs


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks girls for cheering me up. At least if I know the clinic is closed in april, I won't be expecting to start treatment then. Wierd that they sent me another start date for March April 3 wks ago....All will be revealed.

Silver, Dr Duncan is lovely.He fought our corner with Dr Thong to get us on the iVF list and always answered letters and faxes i hasseled him with when we had long waits to get my tube unblocked.our appointments used to stretch to 30-45 mins at the infertility clinic as he took time to answer all our questions.get him on side- I;m sure he'll be useful!!!

Twiggy, poor wee bunny.I'll be thinking about him too- we've been thinking of getting Max "done" but DH thinks its bad karma since his sperm are not 100%!!Don't let us put you off though- our neighbours bunnies bred like anything because she didn't get them done which is fine , but she kept them( lots of them) in hutches in a pop up greenhouse- yes they were in there with no shade all summer- I used to go and air them during the day as I couldn't bear it.They always had maggotty bums etc- sorry if anyone was eating.A run sounds like a great idea!

Night all,
moonchild xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Morning ladies!
How is everyone today?

Quickie to let you know that my cyst has miraculoulsy gone from 4cm to gone in 3 weeks.Yipee! 
We can finally start tx on 5th April- downreg. Anyone else starting around then?We reckon its because we changed our routine today- parked in a different car park,went to the staff canteen for a cup of tea(35p versus whatever it is at the public bit), and didn't take the cheque  or notes with us! How superstitious am I? Now I'm thinking, if my EC (touch wood)is the first week of May, will the lab/building work be affecting the embryos....
I pleased but terrified- after all this waiting now its D-day.Still I'll try to stay positive and not anticipate things going wrong.How did all you girls cope before and during tx? I don't want to get too excited as I know what the chances of success are but it'll be as close as we've come yet to getting pregnant....

Have some baby dust all of you- I'm feeling generous- we haven't had much luck  recently so have so more baby dust !!!!

here's a wee joke.

What do you call a dog with no hind legs and metal testicles 




Sparky!!!   

Maybe you have to be drunk to appreciate that one but I thought it was hysterical-you've got to visualise it...

moonchild xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi moonchild good joke honey    its great that you cyst has gone and you can get started and i am sure they wouldnt start if the lab wasnt going to be ready on time so i wouldnt worry about it honey, how exciting. I wish i was starting now aswell but november will comeround quick i am sure and may get a cancellation before that. 

hi everyone else hope you are all well

well i just got back from vets bunny is still groggy and keeps falling over , he has 6 stitches so have to take him back in 10 days to get them out. Hopefully he wont be in much pain poor wee guy  never mind at least its over

twiggy xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all doing fine. I am currently battling the end of sinusitis I got since Sunday (off Monday & Tuesday and went back to work today ... fully stuffed nose and brain felt like cotton wool!!!).

And again the old waiting game on AF - with February only 28 days I expect to have the full flow on 26th - so phone them and then get my check up, dummy transfer (why do they do that again? They did that in October...surely my womb doesn't change that quickly) and my "goodie bag". At least I hope everything is timed ok... don't want to wait until end of May for the check up to start down regging end of June!!! 

Oh - we got our invoice for the next cycle today .... £3200 something. THAT'S UP BY ABOUT £300!!! Wonder if they have included the down regging drugs from November - but the nurses said that it wouldn't be 1/2 the drug prices as it's the stimulation drugs that's expensive. DH is going to phone them tomorrow to check (and maybe kick up some stink).

Moonchild - we will be kinda down regging together then - you early April and me end April.

Twiggy - make sure to do regular phone calls regarding cancellation!!! Keep my fingers crossed for you hun! *Oh ... and I'd be up for a meeting again.*

Curly - haven't heard of Dr Menezes ... but I am sure he/she will be nice.

Silver - sorry to hear you had a negative ....  

Feeling a bit off today - on one hand because of the cold, on the other hand it's my pregnant colleague ... really feeling resentful at the moment ... cannae wait until she goes on maternity leave mid-April!!!

  

Currently reading "Inconceivable" by Ben Elton. Quite funny book really - anyone else read it??

HUGS to you all!
Kat


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello Everyone!
I know I said I wasn't going to give this site a rest for a while but I have been reading it at least twice a week to check how you are all getting on. I am now fully back into work mode and have almost forgotten about the roller coaster we got off only a couple of weeks ago - weird!

Anyway I thought I would let you know all is well. It really sounds as though some of you are having a much tougher time pre-treatment than we ever had. We just took ages to work our way up the waiting list. 

Twiggy - do keep on at them re-cancellations - we got one for our next treatment, although I think once you have started treatment they try to keep you going until you are lucky or give up - fingers crossed you don't have to wait until November!

This April closure sounds a bit odd. It really must be duffing up their waiting list/treatment plans etc  - but it does sound essential.

Hope everyone's bugs/colds etc disappear soon.
Mrs W

ps I would be interested in a get together also


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls,

little wolf honey make an appointment with your gp, tell them you are getting ivf and ask if you can get the drugs through them, my brothers friend did this and saved £650 on his ivf cycle so is def worth enquiring about it, i am going to give it a try, did you keep phoning up about cancellation? i am hoping that these gonadotrophin drugs will work before ivf but not that optomistic.

mrs w glad you are feeling better honey.

what dates suit everyone for a get together?

twiggy xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Family Man on tonight at 9pm

Look out for it!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jambo 

yeah Family Man looks good - i'll be glued at 9 pm 

Cheers for the reminder.


Mrs W - glad your back  

Meet - up anytime from the 3rd April onwards suits me

Looking forward  to it

YodaXX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

morning

my back was so sore lying in bed so had to get up early even though i am still on holiday.

i sky +ed family man last night so will watch it today as dh was watching the golf  was it good?

ok what day would suit everyone for meet sat/ sun? any preferences?

wee bunny still isnt eating much and is just lying about although when i put the girl in beside him to say hello he fairly brightened up  hopefully getting his balls cut off will calm him down and they can live together soon  

ok speak soon,

twiggy xxx

oh a wee joke..... scientists have crossed a chicken with an onion and finally got a cock that brings tears to a womans eyes.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

i've been in my bed after work every day with the cold & guess what i feel asleep before family man, i've got telewest so no sky plus for me, was it any good ?

i was hoping to start my treatment at the end of april but that may be put of slightly, i have to go for the dreaded camera on 4th april so it depends if they find any problems, i dont really mind if it is put off as i know it is for a good reason & it might help my treatment.

moon child & little wolf good luck for you cycle you never know i might still be joining you's.

better get back to work.

ozzie


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Ozzie

Family Man was good but I think for folk like us, it was a morbid fascination! Good to hear from you. Are you getting excited about the semi next Sunday...I hope it's Twiggy and I's day!

Jambo


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi everyone!

How's everyone?

DH and I have got colds- sounds like some of you have been bad with it too.

silver, how did your appointment go today?? 

How's the sinusitis Little wolf? Thats hellish- had it severely once and thought I was dying of a brain tumour.You're supposed to stay in and rest for a week with it you naughty girl- I ignored my dr and went to do exams( which i failed) and ended up with chronic sinusitis for 9 mths and getting my tonsills and adnenoids out.So take it easy  . £3200?!!! Thats news to me- waiting for our invoice- last one was £2900 or something- not that we got the chance to use it!!Hope your colleague goes off soon on maternity- its hard to see everday. Made a mental note, next time I;m waiting at the clinic not to face the windows so i don't have to watch all the pregnant ladies walking past or worse smoking outside the windows.... 

How are you feeling ozzie and silver?hope the colds better- good news if you have telewest- you can watch family man on telewest replay- its free to all the packages now I think.Just look up the tv guide.I'm going to watch it tonight, though I think you're right  Jambo about it being like watching a car wreck for us!Good luck with the camera ozzie- it'll be another step forward honey in  the right direction, though I know the waiting is bad.hope you can join us in April. I don't want to go first- its my first time.....! 

Twiggy- how's bunny today- hope his stiches are healing and he's feeling brighter.They look gorgeous and cuddly.how's your back? Good joke!!!   Good advice about Gp and drugs-will phone and see.Good luck with the gonadotrophins- you never know whats round the corner so don't give up hope! I understand where you're coming from though.

I'll hopefully be up for a meeting after 5th april, though I may be menopausal with side effects by then!!!Wouldn't want to put any of you off....

Hi Mrs W, good to hear from you and that you're sounding positive about the next cycle.You're time will come I'm sure.Hang in there. 

Hi everyone else, hope you're well. 

moonchild x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Just a quickie before dh and I head out to celebrate 5 years together (married just over 3 - we're late starters!). The cold's a bit better - I struggled through parents evenings and was back teaching this morning. The apt today was a bit of a non-event. Yes, it looks like implantation might not be happening properly but as they have no way of knowing why or how, there's nothing to be done about it but keep trying till we're ready to give up and just hope that we strike lucky. He said he didn't want to give us false hope and the decision to give up was very personal, but based on our history he didn't think we were a totally lost cause  . Think my next go might be at the ARGC down south though - he reckons there's almost no chance of me getting an NHS go before I'm 38 and I reckon if we're paying for it anyway, we need to check out the immune stuff and the PGS to give outselves our best last shot. We've got an apt there in May and we'll see how it goes. Otherwise it's EFREC in June! We also got a letter from Prof Regan (the mc consultant) today suggesting a telephone apt to talk things over and come up with a plan (bless her - cheered me up to come home to that). So there's still things to check out.

I'm up for a meet-up anytime after 5th April (but not the Easter Weekend - we're off to dh's mum's in Aberdeenshire).
Haven't watched "Family Man" yet. Will be checking it out on Teleport replay - we're very excited cos we're getting the new TV Drive thing soon (Telewest's version of Sky+) ). Hi to everyone - more personal messages over the weekend. Hope you all have a good one!
Love
Silver x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Congratulations on your anniversary silver- go out and have a lovely night.You deserve it. 
Sorry the appointment wasn;t more positive, but at least theres still hope.really please Prof Regan has been helpful and supportive- sounds like talking to her and getting the immune stuff done down south is the way forward.Good luck!

We've been watching teleport replay all afternoon- great to catch up with stuff you want to see when your feeling rubbish rather than being forced to wtch crap!

moonchild x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

am sitting watching test tube babies, i love sky plus tape them so can watch them when i want. Watched family man thought it was quite good but was just about crying at a couple of points. 

hi moonchild how are you and dh feeling? the clinic is a really bad design, i always find myself staring out the window and seeing all preg ladies and smokers  also seen quite a few dads bringing cars round and collecting mums and newborns with all the baloons and flowers etc, not the brightest spark who designed that hospital . Bunny is a bit better now his stitches look fine and i have been letting him and the girl sit together at night, bought them a big cushion dog bed that they lie on. The girl rabbit keeps jumping on top of him and trying to shag him though keep telling her she is the wrong sex and it wont work anyway but she doesnt listen  Yeh i am going to go to my gp and ask,m if it can save 650 quid then great, not sure whether to go now or nearer the time though, although if get cancellation would be good so will prob go sooner rather than later. Dont worry about being menopausal at meet think most of us will be hormonal 

silver did you have a nice night out? i have the cold comming on or a virus thing my mum has been in bed all week and i have been visiting as been off work, should have stayed clear. Glad you are feeling better. Sorry appointment didnt go as you had hoped but at least he thinks there is hope, where is the argc? is it a better hospital? do you stay down there while having the treatment? good luck honey where ever you decide to go.
When is easter weekend?

jambo what do you think of our manager situation then? i hope its our day to, sorry ozzie

ozzie hows the cold honey? hope you can see family man on replay. Hope that camera gives you the all clear and you can start your tx in april.

yoda/ camsum/ jane how are all you preg ladies?

little wolf are you feeling better? are you going to call gp about ivf drugs?

mrs w hows it going honey?

hi to anyone i have missed hope you all had a good weekend.

Im on cd 64 today and still no sign of period  although had a real stabbing pain low down on left hand side, not sure what that is. Just want to get started on the injection things.  

does sat 8th april suit everyone for a meet then?


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi

I know not everyone likes footy so sorry to you...

Ozzie/Twiggy
are yous getting excited yet?   I am!

We knew Rix was going to go and I guess the timing was right in Vlad's mind 

Enjoy the game and I'm hoping for a Hearts Gretna final

Jambo


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

dh managed to get tickets for the game on Sunday - still some left you have to pick them up they wont send out.  I'm not going I am more a rugby girl   

Have fun!! 

YodaXX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

jambo should be good although dont want gretna they would probably beat us 

yoda glad dh got tickets

well my cold has got worse feel terrible but am trying to do some work  as was on holiday last week cant go off sick!

speak to you all soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

just off the phone with EFREC - my AF is delayed (no chance of pg anyway so don't know why it's not coming!!!  ) and I got worried that due to the closure I'll have to wait until end of May for my check up and dummy transfer and only start the injections end of June which would make the whole thing beginning of August for EC/ET!!! You can see my worry hear, can't you, ladies

So I thought I'd better phone in (would have begged them for a checkup/dummy transfer w/o AF to be honest!!!). Was told that EFREC is only closed 27/28 April and the first week in May ... YAY!!! Not much delay for me then ... PHEEEEWWWWWWW!!!! So now I am just waiting for the "bloody mess" to turn up....    

I have heard that acupuncture can shorten your cycle ... but lengthen it....?? 

Twiggy -  for the cold!! I have finally got rid of the sinusitis although nose is still a little blocked. Not sure about the drug via GP thing ... will mention it to DH tonight.

Meet on 8/4/06 is bad for me - we'll have our "Training Camp" that weekend, and I am required as Admin/Team Trainer .... maybe some other day? 

HUGS to you all!!

Kat


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

We were charged £3200 for our ICSI plus they charge you another £110 for every embie frozen.

Our monitor broke so we are using a very old 14" thing which is hurting my eyes already.

 on your anniversary Silver

Twiggy I agree about the clinic being in a bad place. I remember before we had told everyone we were ttc I almost ran into a friend who was pregnant (who I have since spoken to about it and she did see me) and then my MIL!!! who was visiting her brother and his wife who had just had a baby ggggrrr!  Hope your bunny is doing better. Hope your AF turns up soon so you can start jabbing here is a wee dance to help           

Little Wolf a dance to help your AF on its way too          

Well my eyes are really hurting now with this stupid monitor so I'll be off.

Jane
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi little wolf yeh we can meet anytime that suits most of us, hope your af arrives soon and can get started. 

jane how you feeling honey? thanks for the wee dance, hope it works.

i am really chocked with the cold, had a miserable long day at work so am going to have an early night.

HOPE EVERYONE IS WELL

WHAT DATES SUIT EVERYONE FOR MEET THEN? ............

easter weekend and 8th/9th been ruled out, any other dates that dont suit?

ok going to bed speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
twiggy and little wolf- hope af shows soon.Little wolf, great that you can start soon when it does.
I'm confused.If you were told its closed first week in May, thats when my egg collection is likely to be and I'll be doing the regular scan thing by the 27th 28th.maybe they're having us all on.I'll pin them down when i get the drugs next wed.
I'm getting really scared and excited.Feel like I;'m on a roller coaster already.Anyone else felt this? 
Sat down to watch the 'family man' on telewest replay and had to switch off after 10mins.Too realistic for me just now- feel really down.

I can't do the 22nd April for a meet but will try and fit in any other time according to tx.

Hope you all have a nice day - can't find smilies on quick reply.....

moonchild xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

LW - Hope you can get started soon hun.  It is soooo frastrating when she doesn't show up - this happened to me too!! - shes playing tricks    try relaxing warm bubble bath, candles etc total relaxation /sex sometimes brings mine on too.  Sorry tmi   

Jane nice to hear from you again 21 weeks OMG !!! more than half way through............     

Camsmum - hope you and baby bump are well   

Twiggy - sorry you have the cold - hope it clears soon   Echinecea helped mine you can buy the drops from boots also those cold Flu Direct thingies are good made by Beechams I think.  Take Care
Looking forward to meet up. 

Moonchild - Good Luck with the tx - drink masses of water it really helps with the drugs and helps the follies grow - you probably already know this though  

Ozzie/Jambo/ Twiggy and anyone else who likes the footie - enjoy on Sunday.  I hear Hibs have just taken on a Moroccan guy who they may be playing on Sunday - apparently he is very good according to DH.  

Silver - happy anniversary  

Mrs W,Clarabel anyone esle I've misssed hope you are all well. 

Heard the baby's heart beat today - it was soooo fast - I know they said it would be, but its not until you hear it till it really sinks in. She also said she heard a kick   cool!  You know I still cant believe i'm pregnant - its mad    

Best go busy night

Take Care All  

Luv YodaXX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi

must have been nice to hear babies heartbeat yoda, have you felt any movement yet? take care honey will be nice to see you and bump again soon.

moonchild that is weird, they had told me were shut all april, you think they would tell everyone the same thing. Yeh family man was a bit real, i cried at one point, think was when girls sister told her she was preg when she was supposed to be donating her eggs to her, also when bus driver lady didnt get preg but the other lady did who had her eggs through egg share. This ttc thing is a constant rollercoaster isnt it to many ups and downs, when are you getting ec then? what drugs are you on now, must be very excited/ scared. I am sure it will work for you, think positive and we are here if you need to talk.

well i have had one of those       days my boss is a skiving b&*[email protected] and he is going on holiday tomorrow night and given me all this work which he hasnt bothered his **** to do and isnt my job and lots has to be done by monday and i am off friday to take rabbit to get his stiches out    he said he will add that stuff to my job description but i am already going to be so busy with my own stuff this next week  he should of had this done, everytime i look round he is looking up something on internet or chatting to someone about anything but work. Am SO STRESSED and could do without it just now, in a way glad this has come before i start injections or i would be blaming him for it not working. Well sorry for the rant I better go as am still at work!!

If weekends dont suit for meet how about meeting for dinner one week night? anyone fancy it?

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy

Sorry you are having such a rubbish day.  Sounds like your "boss" is taking the mickey    I hope you manage to get some time off for 2WW you will need to relax as much as possible.    Were you waiting on results back for tests?? Hope all went well  

Dinner sounds nice sorry to be a nuisance but Thursdays are bad for me Yoga night.  Friday night would maybe be good for people - end of the week and no need to get up early in the morning.  Est Est Est is really nice or maybe even somewhere in the Omni Centre for example.  Just throwing in some suggestions. 

Does any one else have any ideas??  

Sounds good anyway Twiggy I'm well up for it .

Yoda  XX


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Evening Ladies

I see you are all from Scotland and using the Edinburgh Royal Infirmary?  I too am currently under them, having my 4th IVF treatment.  Getting my ec on Friday.  How have you all got on themm?

Regards
Lynn


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Thanks for the congrats, girls! Well, we didn't go out on Friday night after all - DH came back from work feeling tired and ill, so we cancelled and we'll go out in the holidays sometime. Ah well, best laid plans and all that!

For meet-ups, I'm away from this Saturday till the following Wednesday (5th April), but apart from that I'm around. Can't do the night of Wed 12th as that's my mc support group, but I'm pretty flexible otherwise.

Twiggy - your boss sounds like he needs sorting out! Mine came to ask me to do a job for someone who's off today - off because his wife is in labour with their first child. How ironic that I should land up with the extra work  .

Moonchild - I hadn't realised your tx started so soon! You must be excited/anxious about it!

Good to hear that the IVF pregs are going well - some hope for us all there!

Hi to everyone else!

I managed to get an apt with the mc specialist in London while I'm down there next week - hurray! For once a cancellation that works in my favour! Trying not to get too hopeful about what she might say (wouldn't it be great if she suddenly suggested another test or treatment that I haven't already had etc  !) and presuming it'll be similar to the apt at EFREC. There's still the apt at the ARGC in May - has the highest success rates in the country (mostly because they only do private and won't take you if your FSH is over 10, I think) and does PGS and immune testing. It's going to be our last go if we don't get an NHS go up here, so we want to feel like we've tried all we can. Have just had my day 1-3 bloods done, so now I'm worrying they'll come back with too high an FSH level  . 

Love
Silver xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi Lynn,

Welcome! I don't think there's much I can tell you - I've only done one IVF (unsuccessful). I've had 3 natural pgs that all ended in very early mc - each about a year apart and haven't conceived properly for 15 months (had a couple of iffy hpts). Sounds like you've really been through it! I hope that this treatment brings you a BFP that sticks  .

All the best,
Silver


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Welcome Lynn - I had to abandon my first cycle due to hydrosalpinx (fluid in the tubes) and got them removed in January - am supposed to start again once the blinking AF turns up!!! The lassie is late this month ... unfortunately no way of being preg though.

Else - I have to say I am happy with EFREC - all nice consultants and very nice nurses ... although I am not too keen on Dr Thong for TALKING only (he's not a very "emotional" person - all is clinical and quick Q&A only really ...  ). 

Twiggy et al: They have given us all the information that EFREC is closed all month because they didn't get any dates from the builders. Now they seemed to. 

Moonchild - best to ask them next week - they said they have (or will?) contacted all people who had OPs during the closure .... 

Twiggy: "Weeknights"  would be ok for me - apart from Mondays (part time day off and getting into town takes me 1 hr each way) and Thursdays (my "voodoo sessions"  ). Else I'd be fine ...  Also  for you for today! Don't know, sometimes I think we should just skip the mess called work to be more relaxed for treatments and investigations!!! 

Yoda- Must be a great moment!!  Heart beat... 

Jane - gah, nasty monitor!! Hope you get that replaced soon...

Everyone else: HELLO... hope you're doing fine!!!

Hugs
Kat

PS: They changed their mind about the money - we will be back to £2930 I believe... phew!!!


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi all  

Good to see you are all doing well.

Yoda- how great that you heard the heartbeat, it's a fantastic moment! Have you had your scan yet 

Twiggy- hope the bunny does ok at the vets on friday. your boss sounds awful ,i s there noone you can speak to about him? you have enough to think about without covering for his laziness too.

Lynn- welcome! Sorry to hear you are on your 4th attempt but hopefully it will all go well this time around. ec on friday? so you will be having your hcg tonight then? ouch! Good luck! DH and I were extrememly lucky that we got a postive first time, I found everyone at eri helpful and I love all the girls on this thread, you couldn't hope for a nicer bunch to be chatting with! 

Little wolf- i can't beleive your af is hiding in the one month youactually want her to turn up :-( hope she comes soon honey.

silver- i hope your london appt goes well and your fsh is nice and low.

jane- hi honey. how is the bump?  hope you get your monitor fixed soon!

ozzie- hi honey, not long now until you start treatment again! how are you feeling about it all? are you still going to the gym? i have been naught and haven't been to aqua aerobics this week :-(

hi to everyone else, moonchild, mrs w, jambo,   

I am doing ok, bump is getting bigger and likes to kick my bladder on a morning to get me out if bed   I have been to the chocolate tasting event at harvey nichols tonight so am nicely full of yummy chocolate pudding, chocolate truffles , chocolate fountains and any other type of choc you can think of...yum yum yum!!!!

Would be happy to meet up on a weeknight, it would be fab to meet up again! 

Tracey


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome Lynn

Yes ERI is fab apart from the waiting list,    but probably because they are so successful    you couldn't be in better hands.  I hope this is the one  for you.

Camsmum   - Havey Nics - oohhheee I'm so jealous . ......... chocolate tasting... sounds like every womans dream chocolate and shopping.  Your beautiful wee baby will  be loving it!  
No not had my scan yet......get it on Monday its been a long time coming ! cant wait to see baby.

Just been out to SS band concert OMG!! baby will be wondering what the heck all the noise was about   my ears are still ringing!!!!!  

Take Care my FF

Night Night

YodaXX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi ladies,

yodas suggestion of a friday night sounds good, any fridays that dont suit you lovely ladies?

well my boss is still being a prat but at least i will get rid of him after today, will just have to get my head down and do as much as i can. DH want s me to leave and find another job, but i am hanging on as get good maternity leave here, he says thats daft as may never happen, but that is the only thing that is keeping me going??

welcome lynn fancy comming to our night out? sorry you are on your 4th attempt honey but i am sure it will be 4th time lucky and we are always here if you need to chat 

camsmum glad you are doing well, mmmmm chocolate night sounds good. Not really anyone i can talk to about my boss, not the type of person to get him into trouble but cant be doing with the stress at this time 

yoda good concert?


little wolf glad they have changed mind about price increase. 

silver sorry hon is bad enough getting someone elses work without that. Good luck with london.

hi to you other ladies have to run, boss will go mental.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

just a quick check in from work (  )...

Fridays - should be fine for me - after 4:30pm though (work) and not 7/4 and will be away to Germany 15/4 to 23/4 (but you just go ahead, ladies, if you can agree on date I cannae make).

Still no sign of AF - felt a bit crampy last night, and it felt like needing to change pad just an hour ago ... but still nothing!!!    

Will check with Voodoo Master tonight if acupuncture could be the reason ... also have appt with GP on Monday to check for getting the drugs through them.

TWIGGY - where did you get the information that we can do that? DH would like to know.

Ta!
Kat


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi kat i am still at work too worst luck.

my brothers friend and his wife are doing ivf at eri and they got the drugs through doctor and said they saved £650 quid. I told my brother to make sure and he asked him again and he said that they made an appointment with their gp (in dunbar) and told them they were getting ivf bla bla and could they get drugs through them and they said yes. Let me know how you get on i am going to make an appointment with my gp as soon as i can to ask as well (just incase i get a cancellation in the near future). I have heard of people in england getting this through ff but never heard it up here until now. I asked one of the english girls (think it was on the clomid web site) and she said to contact primary care/ health trust? (not sure if thats right) to ask, must look it up on the net.

hope this helps and hope gp gets drugs for you, when is your appointment?

twiggy xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Ozzie/Twiggy

Enjoy the semi

Hope it's happy maroon faces though Ozzie

Jambo


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Morning girls,
bit soggy today huh? Been wanting to tidy up the garden all week- the spirit is willing but she can forget it- my hair goes frizzy with a puff of steam drizzle! 
Hope everyone is well? 
Keep coming online to catch up but running out of time to reply and the longer I leave it the more confused I become!! 

Welcome lynneI hope your EC goes well today.Fingers crossed for lots of healthy follies and good fertilisation.Go on the swimmers   Keep us posted- it has to be your turn this time.

Little wolf- has AF done the decent thing yet? Hope it starts soon so you can get on with things.Have a wee dance to help            

Bear with me- colours new to me....

Friday nights should be ok with me.

Twiggyits tough being caught between a crap boss and good maternity etc.I suffered the same for 13 years thinking the pay and the maternity etc were good reasons to stay on and always too scared to move- till that is stress got the better of me( not just work) and I had to leave with ill health. 3 yrs of ME later, the best thing to happen to me was being forced to leave work- I didn't realise how unhappy I was with my boss till I left.I would never put up with that work environment now- I've realised health comes first.Moral of this pathetic tale- do get support( from us ) and don't be afraid to rattle cages over unfair treatment. Maybe you can give him the message without confronting him by completing your work first and maybe only doing a bit of his and telling him you didn't have enough time and had to prioritise ? Only a suggestion- otherwise hang in there- I completely understand not wanting to rock the boat when you've other more pressing issues going on-I'm sure your tx will work and you'll only have to do the 9 mths or so  and kiss his sorry ass goodbye- not literally- eeeoough!  Anyway last thing you need is more stress on top of the fertility issues.  Sorry went off on one there but bosses like this make me mad.....   I start d/r injecting buserelin next wed- not on any other drugs just now. They figure EC should be around 1st week in May. 

SilverGood luck when you go to London- I really hope they can help.Don't give up yet You're right- I'm totally terrified and excited at the same time- roll on wed to get finally started.Doing something positive has to be better than waiting.

yodagood luck with your scan on mon and be sure to let us know how baby looks! It might still be boogeying from the loud music- they say they like rythmic sounds...  Thanks for the tips on drinking water.I'm grateful for any others anyone might have ? Believe it girl, you really are going to be a mummy!!! 

Hi to everyone else-camsmum, jane, mrs w, ozzie, jambo and anyone I;ve forgotten sorry!

Off for a haircut- aargh- hate getting it done, wish me luck!

Love moonchild xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Still no sign!!!   is just taking the mick this month... ARGH!!! 

Thing is, I kinda get PMT symptoms - or maybe I am just having a headache and am nasty to people because  is NOT here??!

Voodoo Master said yesterday that she can feel it coming though ... something about my Chi (really should read that book on acupuncture soon)....

Twiggy - not sure where you are working, hun - but any chance to speak to union or higher management? I know that I got my union involved when I had the problems with work end of last year... 

Moonchild - you'll be far ahead of me now .... Hope everything is going fine with your cycle though. 

Silver, Mrs W, Jane, Camsmum, Yoda, Moira et al - hope you're doing fine.

Off to get dinner out of the oven! 

Kat


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Morning Ladies

Just thought I would let you know that at ec yesterday I got 5 eggs.  So here's hoping they do well, I have to phone after 11 today to find out how they went.

I have been reading all your postings and you seem to all be a positive, happy bunch.  Is it ok for to join in as you are all also nearby?

Kind Regards
Lynn


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lynn

Excellent news.  Good Luck with the phone in   - I must say I found this part so exciting   When will they put back will it be Sunday or Monday??

I hope your taking it easy after EC 

Take care & Keep us posted Lynn   

Have a nice weekend everyone.  

Enjoy the footie whoever will be watching - I'll mainly just be watching to try and spot DH and SS's   They are gonna be so grumpy if Hibs get beat  

LW -             Bring on that  

YodAXX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya

yoda how are you this lovely sunny morning? I am actually quite grumpy as had very little sleep last night, i get so sore lying in bed so bought one of the foam things to put ontop of matress that is supposed to mould to body, well it was worse than ever ended up getting up at 4am and trying to sleep on couch  cost me £130 quid as well dont think they will take it back as is out packet, could try and put it back in? anyway sorry for the rant was feeling quite down last night so sat and drunk red wine, probably didnt help  Anyway good luck with scan, we want baby pics 

lynn 5 eggs is great let us know how they get on honey, of course you are welcome to join in. We are going to meet up soon and are welcome to join us then aswell if you want to. Where do you live? good luck with et honey i am sure it will be your time.  

little wolf hope the witch comes soon, i want mine to turn up as well so can start injections, day 70 today   i am not a member of a union and boss above my boss is really soft and wouldnt pull him up, also he knows what he is like. 

hey moonchild thanks for the advise i really dont know what to do for the best, starting a new job can be quite stressful as well and not sure if i want that to worry about on top of the treatment. Sometimes it is better the devil you know i suppose  i thought about retraining as something else but was going to wait until after tx and see whats happening, I know it may never happen but thats whats keeping me going. Dont worry about going off on one i do it all the time  good luck with your injections. 

jambo hope we win

ozzie may the best team on the day win, hope you enjoy the game 


hi to everyone else have a great weekend.

twiggy xxx

ok dates for a meet-  fri 7th April, fri 14th April, fri 21st april, fri 28th april, or fri 5th may
let me know what dates can and cant make it and we will try and get one most/ all of us can make.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

lynn well done with the 5 eggs hope everything goes well you for you   

this is the first time i have managed to get near the computer for a while to actually write anything, sneak 5 mins to myself at work to read but no time to type we have been sooo busy. year end & everything.

not really thinking straight, feeling really bad about tomorrow, just want to get it over & done with.

i'm going in to murrayfield on tuesday for my camera     hope it helps & i can get started again.

little wolf, typical the only time you actually want af to appear she's away visiting somebody else, i'm sure she'll be back soon & you can get started to   .

hope all of our pregnant ladies are doing well, camsmum i was at the gym on wed about 7.00 ish but there didn't seem to be many people in the pool.

well my work colleague had a little girl 2 weeks ago & she brought her in to see us yesterday, she's beautiful. i felt nothing but happy for her because she also went through ivf @ eri to conceive little katie so she deserves every happiness, pity im the only female at work now who's not either pregnant or got kids.   


take care & i'll be back after i get over (come out of hiding ) tomorrow's game.

twiggy & jambo have a good weekend (but not to good).

yoda i hope dh & ss's come back in a good mood, for your sake (honest).

ozzie


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello

Spoke to the hospital and 3 of the 5 eggs have fertilized, et is Monday for me.

Yes, I would love to join you all for a meet up.   I live in West Lothian.  I have lots of supportive friends/family, but I sometimes feel a bit isolated., if that makes sense.

Lynn x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi everyone!

the sun's out!!!!Quick take a picture!

Lynn- congratulations on your 3 fertilised embryos!!!!So happy for you. I just know they're going to develop well but know you must also be really anxious too.Its such a mixed bag of emotions isn't it? Good luck on Mon- lots of visualisation and rest before and after your ET.Positive thinking! I know what you mean about still feeling isolated despite family and friends. Unless you've experienced it , you can;t know what it feels like. We're always here for support.

Ozzie- good luck with your camera on tuesday hon. Hope it all goes well. Its great your colleague has had a successful outcome from ivf but I know how you feel- will it ever be me? Theres still a long way to go- hang in there.

Hey twiggy- I think you're quite right to do the least stressful thing forn you just now at work.Was only giving my tale- I was exactly the same about not changing- the only reason I did leave was because I was forced to with ill health- all I meant was that in hind sight it was the best thing to happen to me. I think you're coping well with a difficult situation. Good maternity is not to be sniffed at either- get it? Not funny as I'll be injecting not sniffing... 
I can do any of the dates so far with the exception of 5th may- prob be doing EC around then.
Try and put the 'comfy' foam back in its package and use a sob story- worth a try- I hate the memeory foam type beds- fell like you've got to use a crane to change position.Hope you get a better sleep tonight.What's giving you pain? I use a pillow between my legs lying on my side for sore legs and back pain- really makes a difference.

Yoda- good luck with the scan- looking forward to seeing the picccies!

have a good w/e everyone- we're off for a couple of nights to the Isles of Glencoe hotel for a pre tx chill out as not feeling very relaxed at all....

love moonchild xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya

moonchild thats cool i appreciate advise and do feel like leaving alot, believe me  get you off to glencoe have a fab weekend. I had a better sleep last night thanks, thought would have been really nice, i do sleep on me side with a pillow between my legs. I dont know i just get sore ribs, back, shoulders and neck lying, i might try and get the duvet type one and see if they are any better. I will rule out 5th may then for meet.

lynn 3 embries are great, good luck for et honey, is edinburgh easy enough for you to get to for meet? we thought meeting after work on a friday for dinner, let me know which fridays do/ dont suit, am trying to find one that everyone can make. 

ozzie feeling nervous better go and get prepared for the game  not feeling very confident, enjoy the game whatever the outcome. Oh and good luck for tuesday honey  i am sure it will be fine

jambo enjoy today, hope it goes our way. 

yoda did you get scan?

hi everyone else hope you are all having a great weekend. I better run got friend comming over to watch footie, got in lots of crisps cakes and alcohol got a feeling a going to be a   girl again today 

ok speak soon

twiggy xxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lynn

well done on those fertilised embies.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow and for the 2WW  -     

Twiggy, been abandoned on my own today   had a lovely long lie and just chillin now was going to do some gardening but I think I'll stay in  and cosy , watch some of the game to see if I can spot DH and SS's they left at 8.45 this morning for Glasgow they're mad!  
My Scan is tomorrow - actually I am abit worried as - yip I am still being really sick and I am expected to drink a pint of water! I called them to explain my situation and suggested that maybe a vaginal one would be better they just said I was to try and drink as much as possible.  I'm not too bad by about 3/4 oclock but my appointment is at 1.50 -  I hope it will all be fine and they can see it ok    I really struggle to drink large amounts so early in the day.

We'll find out tomorrow anyway my tummy is really begining to stretch - when I lie on my side I can really feel it pulling, may invest in some of those huge bridget jones pants which go up to my chest    actually I'm going to do that now

Take care all 

XX YodaXX May the best team win     oh and then they face Gretna


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone!
Lynne welcome to this mad house and good luck with ET on Monday. I am not sure how much you tried with your previous attempts but I tried a glass of fresh pineapple juice (not concentrate) and 2 or 3 brazil nuts each day after ET and I got a wee bit further than my previous attempts - it cannot do any harm ( I do not even like brazil nuts)! Plus of course lots of rest - I will have my fingers crossed for you!

Little Wolf - Af is visiting me just now - sorry! You can have her - I had a really bad night's rest last night because of her - grumpy today therefore!

Sorry to hear you are still feeling sick Yoda - a colleague who is pregnant just purchased some big pants and raves about them - I had to stop her showing them to me - just too much! She also had some jeans with a big pant like front panel which apparently are v comfy. Good luck with your shopping!

I have had my first appointment with an acupuncturist and have my first treatment in 3 weeks - quite nervous about it. She wants me to try herbs as well but I am not too sure about that.

Hi to everyone else - most Friday's I am free and would interested in a get together.

Mrs W


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi there,

can you hear the hibees sing......... sorry ozzie couldnt resist, hope you and jambo had a nice day at the game anyway.

yoda good luck with scan today honey will be thinking of you, i am sure everything will be fine, we want pics  sorry you are still being sick, hope it clears up soon.

mrs w nice to hear from you again honey, one of the fridays in april are sounding promising for a dinner date 

lynn is et today? good luck honey, yeh i have heard unconcentrated pinapple juice and a handful of brazil nuts evry day. I have also heard sweet potatoes (Yams) supposed to be good and baby asprin (75mg) one a day (but i would check this with doc first). Good luck again.

hi to everyone else hope you had a good weekend.

I have been really down this week and dh shouted at me for being in the wrong lane while driving to work this morning, that started the tears again, have been so brave in front of people aswell, feel like i am cracking up. Its just work and ttc and my mum ghoing on about being a gran and my brother bringing round his scan pics last night etc. everything just getting on top of me. Had to come into work with red puffy blood shot eyes, thank god for robin galloways wind up on the radio was very funny and stopped me crying before i went into work  

ok speak soon, sorry for moan.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Twiggy ... know what you mean. I am currently getting on the other side of the emotional path - have been *****ing at players at Sunday training ... ooops! Think it's really the frustration at AF still not showing!!!! GRRRRRR     Have spoken to GP this morning who said that's probably because I am so fixed on AF turning up ... (ah... REALLY!) and there's nothing to tempt it out really .... As for the TX drugs - he said it depends on the area. He thinks that it's not possible through my GP practice but will check with the main doc and let me know. 

Lynn - hope your ET worked ok - now up on the couch and keep those embies warm!!!

Mrs W - yeah ... just send that  to me ... I'll have her gladly.

Yoda - geesh, you really don't get a break with your sickness, do you?!?! Hope it really goes away soon ... full pregnancy with sickness wouldn't be fair on you! 

Hello to everyone else.

Kat
(back to doing some much needed household chores!!)


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi guys

Ozzie, a sore one....

Twiggy, , had a great day. looking forward to meeting Gretna

Jambo


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey

jambo glad you had a good day

little wolf thanks for the hug honey, hope you can get drugs through doc, not fair if it is restricted to area, we get a bad enough deal with the waiting list times! hope af shows soon, i am cd 72 today 

got to run, speak soon

twiggy xxx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Afternoon

I have my et today - it went just fine and got a nice scan picture!   I had 2xgrade 2 embryos transferred.  Has anyone else got a positive from grade 2 embryos?

I would defo like to meet up with you all.  Have you decided on a date/time/place yet?

TC 
Lynn x


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

How did the scan go Yoda? Hope you managed ok with the water. My worry was about having to pee before the scan but I managed. I had to ask the doc for something for my heartburn last week and he made a real fuss when I said I thought the liquid stuff would make me sick surely hes had a pregnant lady say that to him before. Typical of a man not to understand  .  Anyway he managed to get me gaviscon tablets.

Lynn glad the ET went well. Now time for feet up. I had grade 2 embies put back and as you can see Im 22 weeks pregnant.  

Twiggy     Sorry you are feeling so down about things recently.  TTC is so stressful I had many tearful episodes. Have you thought about seeing the counsellor at the hospital? I saw her for about 6 months leading up to tx and it really helped me get my head round things.

Little Wolf cant your gp give you something to start AF?

Hope everyone else is well.

Jane
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy

Sorry your having a rough time sweetie   I do think as Jane said maybe the counseller would be a good idea, this IF stuff really is hard! I just felt that none of my friends or family really understood this is why FF is such a fab site, people who actually understand how difficult times can be - we are all here for you honey - your time will come too   it will happen Twiggy.  


Lynn - yes I am the same as Jane and yourself 2 x 2 cell embies and all well so far! Keeping everything crossed for you - keep drinking the water.  

Jane - I was given the Gaviscon liquid - I do gag a bit when taking it but eventually it does help! The tablets are good too!  Hope you and baby bear keeping well  .  Also Camsmum and bambino    

LW - What is that blooming witch up too   show yourself     

DH and SS's were very unimpressed on Sunday - I think they were pretty rubbish by the sound of it!! The best team won in the end well done Twiggy/Jambo - sorry Ozzie  

Mrs W nice to see you on again - yip I bought my bridget Jones pants yesterday cant wait till they come was telling DH all about them.  Doesn't seem very keen -he's fed up with my blanket pj's as it is   . I'm so unsexy! - I have lots of little pants and bras but always wear my white or black cotton full pants  - they are so comfy though!!   I know TMI       
Hope your herbs and acup. does the trick Mrs W sounds very interesting - good Luck  


Scan went well today have another one in 3 weeks so not long to wait XX

Take care All and hi to all other FF

Luv YodaXX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya,

am feeling a bit better today thanks for hugs, dh dragged me to see a house last night and going to another one tonight  dont know if i can be bothered with stress of moving ontop of everything else. Only moving if i really really like somewhere. 

yoda scan pic lovely honey glad it went well, i might try the councellor.

jane hows baby bear? 

lynne well done on et just a waiting game now, hope it goes quick for you, good luck honey, we dont have a date yet but will let you know as soon as i do.

hi to everyone else have to run.

how about friday 21st april for meet?? is after easter and dont think anyone said they couldnt make it? correct me if i am wrong.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hullo there,

got a splitting headache about 30 mins before leaving work ... have to do lots tonight though so will have to pop a pill.... 

Think AF may show tomorrow ... had very very light spotting at the loo today (not even on the pad!!)... so all... keep your fingers & toes crossed for me ...  Would explain the headaches as well... 

Twiggy - glad you're feeling better. As for the house move - maybe that's taking your mind off things? 

As for meeting 21st? I'll be still in Germany - week after that would be good though, but you ladies just meet up if 21st suits most/all of you.

Yoda - love the scan pic!  

Right .. gotta go ... need to cook dinner (and get an aspirin)..  

Kat


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

how about fri 28th for a meet then, does this suit everyone??

lw hope af shows today honey, good luck.

have to run as am really busy at work, will try and get back on later

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

LW - Horaaa!!!!   Hopefully this is the **** coming and you can get started.     Hope that headache goes soon although probably a good sign for your AF   

Twiggy - I can come almost any time it would be nice for us all to be there   it was easy to spot the red hat LW  

Take Care all  Yoda 

XXX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya,

am still at work really busy,

yoda thats great i will make a list of who can make it, hopefully all of us.

twiggy xxx

ok girls so we will go for fri 28th april for dinner-let me know if you can make it and i will make a list- what time suits everyone?


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Little wolf- hope the spotting led to more? But also hope your head isn't sore anymore  Had fingers and toes crossed for you so hope it worked.Your gp needs his hands slammed in a door for suggesting your just too uptight or whatever about af!What do they train these people 

twiggy- hope you're feeling a bit brighter pet  TTC is the pits. I get really emotional about it too- seems to take over your life cos you're always planning stuff for it or around it and it feels like it'll never happen to you. You're going though a particularly sensitve patch because of your brother etcKeep your chin up and remember it does happen to people like you.hope af comes soon .  I think I should be able to make 28th april- bit scared of meeting so many new people all at once but you are all lovely so looking forward to it.  Thanks for organising us twiggy.

yoda- lovely scan picture.You must be super excited. Hope the gaviscon tabs work. How are the big pants? forget sexy- you've done your bit for now!!! 

Lynn- fantastic news- 2x grade 2 replaced. Got my fingers crossed for you.   

mrs w -What are the pineapple juice and brazil nuts for? I keep seeing it here but a bit clueless.  Good luck with the acupuncture. I think its been helping me with PMT etc and about to start going weekly while I'm having tx. I was a bit wary of taking herbs as some are contraindicted for pregnancy( oh why did that bother me?!)and some affect your hormones. Depends how long you have before your next tx?  Hope it helps anyway.Where are you going for it?


keep your fingers crossed girls- i started d/r jabs today. thought I'd be really happy to get on with it but when i was sitting there holding the syringe I didn't want to start the roller coaster going. Really mixed emotions.Does that make sense? Maybe its just me- I've just started getting better from 3 yrs of illness and detoxing etc etc only to start putting artifical hormones in me.Guess I don't want to become ill again. 
Had a fab 2days at glencoe/fort william with DH and labradoodle. Actually walked 4 miles with dog in Glen Nevis- to put that into context for you I was thinking of buying a wheelchair in january to help me get out and about more- 2yrs ago I couldn't walk to the kitchen. So really pleased I'm doing so well now.At last....! 

nighty nighty,
moonchild xx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Afternoon Ladies

Thank you for all your encouraging words, they have certainly cheered me up.  I also find reassurance in the knowledge that you know what it is like to go through this and even more reassuring is seeing that there are rays of sunshine at the end of the rainbow. 

It is day 5 for me today and I feel as if the time is dragging!!!  I have had some twinges and nausea but I think the mind plays tricks   What symptoms have you encountered.

TC everyone
Lynn xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lynn  

Hope you are well - I know how hard this will be for you - remember to take it easy.

The only thing I can really speak of was twinges/very slight cramping around day 10 (late implantation for me) nothing else really, well the implantation bleed - long story but not quite according to what they say.

You should check out 2ww diaries thread - I have posted here, it goes on a bit but just wanted to jot everything down.

Moonchild - I'll be keeping everything crossed for you    and everyone else still waiting /on tx   I taped Life Begins about a year ago the one where it takes you through the Life of a baby from very start to birth - Amazing!! I've watched it before but knew I would watch over.  

Twiggy - any time suits me i'll go with what everyone else thinks

Take Care All

Yodaxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

just a quick note before I am off to bed ... AF HAS ARRIVED!!!! Waheyyyy!!! Was light bleading only so I expect the full flow tomorrow or Friday ... have to phone EFREC as well end of the week ... told my boss I'd be taking an emergency day off for that (she knows I could come in but I explained that my head will be somewhere else).... 

Soooo... off to bed now with a warm wheat bag for my tummy (don't have cramps yet .. but I know they will come!!!   )

HUGS!
KAT

PS: think 28th is fine by me ...


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Sorry, I've not been around for ages, but I have been having a bit of a hard time thinking about our next round of IVF and I thought it was best if I steered clear of the board for a while. I really want to get started (phone in with May period), but am also very nervous, more so than last time - I suppose I know what to expect. I am feeling a lot more positive now than I have been over the last few weeks though, so long may that continue. There is so much to catch-up on with you all and I will spend time tomorrow night reading up on where and how you all are. Just wanted to say good luck    to Lynn, really hope it works and    to everyone about to start their cycles. Sorry, if this sounds like I am feeling really sorry for myself because I'm really not. I can't make 21st or 28th cos I am on holiday, but hopefully I will get to meet you someday, even if it is only at some unsociable hour at EFREC.
Much love to you all.
Moira xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey girls just wanted to pop on and say yehh to lw for getting af, great you are getting started honey

hi yoda

moonchild pinapple juice and brazil nuts supposed to help with implantation, looking forward to meeting, i went to the last one and was nervous but was fine, as you said everyone is lovely

hi moira nice to hear from you, sorry you are on holiday the 28th, we may have to have 2 meets to accomodate everyone

lynn hope the time goes quicker hon, good luck

ok have to run as am at work again

ciara from the hospital called me last night and i have got a cancellation for october for private ivf, yeh at least is another month closer, got to run

twiggy xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

morning girls,

little wolf- thats fantastic.Hope af isn't too bad this month  but the count down is on for you now-good luck  .

moira- welcome back.Glad you're feeling more positive- probably good to take a break now and then to keep some balance in your life. Roll on the next cycle, I'm sure this will be your turn.Fingers crossed.  

twiggy- great news about the cancellation!Bring it on huh? We saw Ciara for the first time yesterday- very nice. Do you all see different nurses when you go to the clinic or the same one?We got settled in with Susan who is a doll, then got Corine who's new, then Ciara...would be nice to build up a relationship with one don't you think?

yoda, thanks for the good luck.sat with the filled syringe this morning not actually wanting to do it again- think my heads messing with me . You've go to be in it to win it...

Hi to everyone else.have a good day. 

love moonchild xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey moonchild

yeh the sooner the better bring it on, i have only ever seen 1 nurse blonde girl she was new (took blood at first appointment). Everytime i have called have spoken to ciara who seems really nice, not sure if you get one nurse or just see whoever is there. Ciara said may get a cancellation closer still but she likes to keep bringing it forward if she can so fingers crossed for another one.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Twiggy - fingers crossed you get another cancellation, hun!!

Moonchild - injections will be fine ... I got used to it very quickly in November and when we had to abandon cycle it felt like something was missing!!!  

Moira - sorry about how you feel, hun - and as we have stated before ... just post on here to get things out ... it's hard to tell other people who don't know anything about the whole tx - and they will probably claim you're selfish .. but you're not - the whole IVF stuff is doing all our heads in .. it's not natural ... 
Sorry we're not going to be same month cycle buddies ... but then - depends on when you're told to start injecting in May ... when is your period due? 

Just got a call back from Irene - will have scan on Monday 11am. WHOOHOOO!!

Speak later - am at work just now....

Hugs to you all!
Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah little wolf- good luck with your scan on monday!!!!

Twiggy- hope you get a closer cancellation- Ciara does seem really nice- good to keep them on side but they do seem to go the extra mile that the docs don't if you knwo what i mean.

Feeling more positive tonight. Went for a wee swim at Drumbrae at lunchtime- what a fab view and the changing room is warmer than Ainslie park. Managed 8 lengths which i know seems pathetic to you athletes out there but considering I've been ill 3 yrs its a bit of a milestone for me.me very good girl. Pool was empty bar 2 pregnant ladies but I decided to look at that as a positive thing and that it might be me soon rather than getting tearful. Hope something of theirs rubbed off on me!!! yuck!

sleep well everyone,
love moonchild xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi moonchild

well done for going swimming i am so lazy, glad you are feeling more positive honey 

lw good luck for scan on monday

hi to all you other lovely ladies hope you have a great weeknd.

i have to run got loads to do and am leaving early as going to home and garden show at secc this afternoon.

ok speak soon

twiggy xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey girls

just wanted to say have a good weekend.

af started last night (about time) so i am going to call hospital this morning and will hopefully start injecting during the week.

adios amigos, 

twiggy xxx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Morning Ladies

It is now day 8 for me - so just over halfway there now.  Test nrxt Fri 14/04.  I am having all sorts of emotions - yesterday I felt a bit negative as I had some cramps and didnt know if AF was wanting to come.  But woke up today and feel more positive.  I think my mind is playing mind games..  This treatment can be so stressful!!!!

GL to Little Wolf for your scan tomorrow and Twiggy to get started.

Hope you all have a nice weekend.

TC
Lynn xx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi girls,
What is the weather like It's driving me mad, thank god we are off to Spain next Friday for 2 weeks. Thanks for all your kind words and concerns, you are all so fab.
Twiggy, glad to hear AF has arrived - how many days was your cycle? Good luck with the fertility drugs.
Little Wolf, glad to hear your AF has arrived too. with reagrds to my May period, it is due around 10th, but I remember last time we did IVF, it was a few days late. I will hopefully bump into you and Moonchild up there.
Moonchild, have you started injecting yet? I hope it is all ok.
Lynn, the dreaded 2ww, not too long to go now though. I am on holiday from next Friday, but will check in at some stage to see how you get on. Fingers crossed and lots of    thoughts directed to your uterus.
Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well. 
Take care everyone and    thoughts to you all.
Love Moira


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

PS. I have just ordered _BAbycare before Birth _ by Zita West. I was worried by ordering it, I would be tempting fate, but DP suggested it, as it has lots of preconception advice. Will keep you posted with useful tips.
xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

LW glad the old   finally decided to turn up. Hope your scan goes well.

Twiggy thats great news about the cancellation. Time will fly by honest. We got given our date in March and started in October so this time next year you could be at the same stage as me. Good luck for your jabbing.

Moonchild I lost track of all the different nurses, seemed to get a different one every time.

Lynnm hope you are not going too crazy. I think the mind does play tricks. I tested on a Friday too and I remember feeling really sick from about the wednesday but I put it down to nerves, turns out it was morning sickness. Less that a week now.

Moira you are so lucky off to spain. A relaxing holiday is just what you need before starting tx.

Yoda your scan pictures is lovely.

Not much happening with me. Baby is really kicking now. DH falls asleep with his hand on my bump most nights waiting for a kick, it never seems to kick when he is around, tried to tell him its not personal   

DH is in bed with flu so better go and check on him and try get him to eat something.

Jane
xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya, Ladies - feeling better today, not as crampy... phew!!

Lynn - keeping everything crossed for you for the  . Are you at home for the time? I will try to get the 2 weeks off ... Julia (my acupuncturist (sp?)) expects me to. Unfortunately one of my colleagues is off for 3 weeks in June ... tentatively spoke to my boss yesterday about time off and she said "We'll talk once you have the dates" ... so it's not all gloom and doom yet...  

Moira - Would be great to see you - and I really hope that you'll start "jabbing" in May - I expect that to happen for me (next AF after pre-treatment scan). Off to have a look at the book in a moment!!

Twiggy - hope everything will go fine with the jabbing ... !!

Jane - Hope DH will get rid of the flu soon!! Shame he hasn't felt the baby kick much (?) yet ... bet it's a great experience...!!

Yoda, Mrs W, Moonchild, Camsmum and everyone else - hope you enjoy the weekend ... even if the weather is a bit crazy today!!! (So glad I decided NOT to hang washing outside!!  )



Kat


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

lw glad you are feeling a bit better i am still really crampy today but i am sure it will go soon. Just get signed off if she wont give you a holiday. 

moira hope you get started soon honey, yeh let us know any tips in zita west book. Going to spain you lucky thing, we were going to try and get a weeks break (last min deal) for october ut thats out window now tx is oct, and dh cant really get time off in summer. Although i did think of booking a 3 night city break for his birthday in june, will wait until very near the time to see whats happening at hosp etc, cant plan anything nowadays. My cycle was 76 days this time   but at least i can get started with injections. 

jane nice to hear from you, glad you and baby bear are doing well, got a wee footballer in there you think  i am sure dh will catch him/ her kicking soon. Yeh am happy about cancellation, i am sure it will go in fast, and may even get another cancellation, although this gives us 6 months to give these gonadotrophins a good bash, hopefull wont need ivf, am trying to convince myself these will work as dh keeps telling me to be positive. Hope your dh feels better soon, is it man flu or real flu? there is alot of stuff going about just now my brother and mum have that bad sickness bug cant keep anything down. 

lyn day 9 today you are getting there honey, glad you are feeling more positive, could it have been implantion cramps possibly? try to relax honey, will be thinking of you, take care and keep in touch.

hi to everyone else hope you are all having a great weekend.

My muscles are killing me today, was out in the garden all yesterday afternoon (yes was sunny in dunbar), am digging out a pond and building a waterfall (not very well) got a quote from some gardeners and were all wanting 2-4 grand just for labour    its not even a big garden, so i thought i would give it a bash myself, but once start injecting dont want to be doing to much manual labour and the ground is so so hard like clay with big stones through it so having to pic axe it before digging- awwwch. Anyway going to try and get more done today as am back to work tomorrow.

I called hosp yesterday and have to go on tuesday morning to start injections, am a bit nervous really but am sure will get used of doing it myself. 

ok meet up- 28th april, any suggestions of a time/ place that suits everyone? what about omni centre or somewhere with parking close by, poss fountain park? just some suggestions i dont mind where we go.

twiggy xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

typed a big reply on thursday but the site crashed at the same time, not feeling to good at the moment after my camera experience so i will write later.

hope everybody is well

ozzie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hi girls,

hope you're having a good weekend.

ozzie- hope you're feeling better soon.keep us posted with the results of the camera.

twiggy- good luck with the injections, its taken me 5 days to be able to just stick it in and not sit for ages humming and hawing- not because its painful just the thought of doing it- you might well get pregnant before your cancellation- why not you?I know what you mean about planning everything around appointments- kind of puts your life on hold which is soo frustrating as we could probably do with distractions right about now.Well done for gardening- I'm going out in a mo to cheer myself up and keep busy- but its a scary prospect.
the omni centre sounds like a good idea for a meet up as a choice of places to eat and drink water( groan- at least for me!).

lw- glad your coming out the other side of AF- lets get you started 

lynn- keeping everything crossed for you babes- its all still possible-hang in there  Must be torture.

jane hope hubby is better? Mine has been sick a couple of times in the last 2 wks- must be the pressure of starting tx!

moira- have a great holiday- will fairly perk you up I;m sure.Make the most of it- it might be your last as a twosome  I got the Zita west- guide to getting pregnant which has lots of advice for what to do during tx as well as before.Thank goodness for some advice about exercise, water intake, accupuncture etc.The clinic don't really give you much support like that which is a shame- think they should treat people more holistically.

well, I'm on day5 d/r. Shame none of you are co-inciding with me, so sorry for going on and posting too much- becoming  a bit obsessive... 

Having lots of hot flushes which last for flaming ages, headaches not too severe like some of the girls but enough to wake me in the night last night for painkillers-also roasting hot, also mood swings. Yeserday stoppy moo and was wierdly aware that i was being ridiculous and today tearful for no reason.    At least i know somethings happening to my body now...positive positive....   

lol moonchild xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey girls

god are my muscles killing me today, did another few hours with pic axe in garden yesterday,w ant to get as much of the manual labour bit out the road before injections kick in 

moonchild thanks for luck, think it will take me a while to get used to doing injections as well, hope you are right about getting preg before ivf, yeh i will be on water by then aswell honey. Let us know how you are going, when do you start stimming? sorry you are having side effects but as you say at least you know something is happening, good luck honey.

hey ozzie was starting to worry about you, is so annoying when crashes when posting long message, let us know how you got on, hope you feel better soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just back from ERI with my "snazzy purple bag" ...  Didn't get one the last time, just a normal poly bag then. 

Was scan only, no need for a further dummy transfer ... PHEW!! Had horror visions of that speculum being pulled open wide again...  

Will be back on track on 1st May when I am back to playing pin cushion .... EC will be around 1 June I think (if we stick to the 2 weeks DR and 2 weeks stims). 

Twiggy - hope all is going ok for you tomorrow - injections are fairly easy once you get used to it. Just don't take too much time thinking about it.  How's the  ? Still crampy? Are you using hot water bottle or hot wheat bags (they seem to do the trick for me most of the times)? 

As for gardening work - think they should give you a health warning really ... every single time I am weeding the front garden I have pains in my hammies and calves ... Really should start doing warm-ups/stretching before I do anything!! 

Moira - which Zita West book is it? Is it the "Natural Pregnancy" at Dorling Kindersley? Had a look at it today but didn't buy it ... didn't want to tempt fate buying it, because it's mainly for the pregnancy anyway....

Ozzie - hope you're feeling better ... PC crashing on long messages is nasty ... didn't have any problems with that yet though (touch wood!!!)...

Moonchild - you've been swimming at Drum Brae? Are you working close to it or do you live near it? 

Everyone else - Hello ... enjoy sunshine today ... think I may gamble and hang out the washing (it's nothing special, just training jerseys - doesn't matter if they get wet again!!).

HUGS! 
Kat


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh LW you have finally started - yipee    I got the purple snazzy bag too,  actually its still under my dresser I am scared to put it in the attic -    far too superstitious to put it away yet.  You must be really excited - lucky you dont need another DT,  you know my DT was much worse than the real thing  aswell but I have a tilted womb and I guess this is really the whole point to make sure they get those little beauties in quickly on the day  they had to draw a map for me!!    no wonder I couldnt get pregnant naturally , although they say its not to do with that my dh has no swimmers having had a vasectomy then a reversal! ekk!
Anyway Im havering - I truly wish all the very best to you LW   

Twiggy - exciting times for you too honey - keep us posted as LW says jags are fine you just think of the baby/ies your making   no they are not sore.

Ozzie - hope all went well with the camera   


Moira/Moonchild hope you are both well and of couse the lovely lady's and their bumps Jane and Camsmum.  Camsmum not heard from you in a wee while hope your good. 

If anyone would like a loan of my books Marilyn Glenville Natural Solutions to fertility or Zita West Fertility and Conception PM me and I'll send one or both out.  I would like them back though when your finished tx as no doubt I will be going through this rollercoaster again using my frosties     probably next year as DH already 41. I would say the Zita West is the better of the 2.

Hello to anyone else I've missed.  Lynn - keeping fingers arms legs etc crossed for you honey - I remember it like it was yesterday - your cramp/pain may well have been an implantation sort of pain, I remember waking with a niggling sort of pain not as strong as af though     Thinking of you

YodAxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies

lw how exicting glad you are getting started honey, may see you around eri as will prob get a few scans/ bloods over next few weeks/ months. I am actually a bit nervous but looking forward to getting started. I think my muscles are getting worse, would think i had been tryng to compete in a strongest man contest the way they feel!

yoda thanks for saying jags not sore, i think it is more the thought i will be fine once i have done it a couple of times. I think they said i had a tilted womb as well, mmm sounds delightful 

ok am at work have to run speak soon,

twigs xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Morning ladies,

how is everyone?

LW- glad you've finally got your bag of goodies. My bag is dark blue- what have you got in yours?I've got a sharp safe, needles syringes, cotton wool pads and buserelin. You going to be on same?
I haven't had my dummy transfer yet- they're going to do it at my pre stimms scan- got forgotten about with the hullabaloo over the cyst.Still had 3 hsgs with no probs...
I live on Queensferry Road- used to work at the Western gen.Where are you?

Twiggy- inj- rubbing the area before and after quite hard ( as someone kindly suggested here) stops you getting any itchy stingy thing. defo right to just jab it in as soon as its loaded- if you stop and think its much harder.Honest the needle is so fine it doesn't hurt.

Yoda , glad you're doing well. i think Zitas book is better than marylins too - I borrowed marylin glenvilles from the library and its still useful.

Hi everyone else- lynn still got my fingers crossed for you.   
love moonchild xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls,

well went to eri this morning was quite busy today, took blood and then gave me scan (lovely, esp when still bleeding) anyway they said lining is still thick so i have to go back on friday for another scan, the nurse was really nice and gave me my bag of goodies got sharps box, needles, pen thing etc to practice with but not to start until friday, so showed me how to use it and gave me a dvd to watch but she said would show me in more detail on friday, so hopefiully get started then. 

lynn how you feeling honey? hope all is well, not long until friday now honey.  

moonchild thanks for advise will give it a bash honey

my dh just rang to say his aunt died this morning, she was only about 60  didnt know her very well but cant stop thinking of her and family 

have to run just having a quick lunch.

p.s my bag is maroon  how appropriate

what time do you all finish work on a friday?

twiggy xxx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Afternoon Ladies

It is day 11 of 2ww for me today - I am not feeling as positive as I have done, been getting AF cramps and keep thinking 'Oh no I have been here before' and then I try and give myself a shake and think 'it is not over until the fat lady sings' and so far she hasnt!!!

I see a few of you lovely ladies are now commencing on your IVF journeys.  I had a giggle when I seen the mention of the lovely 'purple bags'- I still have mine too.

How is you happily pregnant ladies doing?  How is everybody

TC
Lynn xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi lynn,

hang on in there honey, as you said its not over until fat lady sings and cramps can be a positive sign, really hope it works got everything crossed for you. I got a maroon bag this morning as am doing injections without ivf until i get to the top of the waiting list (October unless get another cancellation). Good luck honey keep your chin up


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Lynn, I know it is so difficult and i know you are probably fed up hearing it, but all AF symptons can mean you are pregnant as well. Stay positive my dear and everyone here has everything crossed for you. Good luck   .
LW, the book is called Babycare Before Birth. It is published by Dorling kindersley and the ISBN is 1405310588. Not long to you get started now. I really hope it goes ok and I'm sure I will see you in the waiting room in late May, early June.  
Moonchild, I am thinking of you loads, what a nightmare the d/r is. I hope you are feeling better today. I think I felt much better once I was on the stimms. I hope you are being well looked after and remembering to drink plenty and eat those brazil nuts.  
Twiggy, excuse my ignorance, but are you taking th stimming drugs at the moment? I find all the different types of treatment a tad confusing. I am diabetic and the best tips I can give you for injections, is to just not think about it too much and use a fleshy part. I have a good roll of flesh round my belly, so I never have too much trouble. Remember to change your needles aswell because it hurts more if they are blunt. Good luck   . I'm sure your cycle will be brought forward again.
Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok.
Take care and as always lots and lots of positive thoughts to you all.    
Love Moira xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Lynn - hope it's not the dreaded AF for you, hun!!! Stay in there ...  .    

Twiggy - hey, no fair! I want a maroon bag ...  Not for Hearts though...  

Moira - really hope to see you at some point at ERI ...  

Hope everyone has a great day!! 

HUGS
Kat


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

lynn most people feel like they are getting their af because their head knows its due (your minds a nasty thing) so keep thinking positive, everybody's sending you positive energy                   

twiggy good luck with the injections, hope you get there without ivf.

well im feeling a bit better now, dont know if it was really bad wind in the abdomen with the camera or just bruising but it was very sore, still feel like I've had a bit of a kicking. apparently i have severe endo on the bowel (which we kind of knew) but i have a twisted bowl too which he wants to operate on. the consultant wouldn't say if it was linked to my cyst & i was to go ahead with my ivf but i was to sedated to ask to many questions. think i'll get my gp to phone him tomorrow when i go for my final zoladex injection.

final zoladex injection      
hopefully that means im about to start my next cycle, i remember everybody saying after my last cycle that april would be here in no time & here it is. just need to find out if i can go ahead with it now. if i can i dont know when they will start me as the zoladex was the down regulation so i just need stimulation injection.

i'm a bit concerned 3 months of zoladex will have down regulated me to much for me to be able to stimulate properly but time will tell.

moonchild  & little wolf hope i'm joining soon.

yoda how you feeling now, any better.

silver, moria, camsmum, jambo, jane (hope i've not missed anyone)

p.s. where do you get unconcentrated pineapple juice its doing my head in?

ozzie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi,
ozzie- hope you recover soon from the op and sorry they confirmed your suspicions about the endo.poor you , must be extremely painful and thats not including the twisted bowel.Ouch. When will they operate on this? Hopefully you'll be able to start stims and the ivf.Fingers crossed for you.You could try taking homeopathic arnica to speed up the healing and vit c 1000mg and zinc 20mg. All recommended by Zita West.     

Why's everyone got maroon bags? I want to be the same  

Moira- didn't realise you were diabetic.Is that affecting you just now more than usual-hope you're being properly monitored- not too many easter eggs huh?  I'm not feeling too rough with side effects- seem to have stopped the headaches and flushes.Thanks for the tips.

twiggy- glad things are going in the right direction for you. Whats the dvd of?   

how's everone else?

love moonchild xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

Ozzie, apparently research has shown you have a better chance of success after being on Zoladex so be positive. I only had one egg after being on Zoladex for three months however that time I was put on different drugs and I also was given the three month pellet rather than three x one monthe pellets so think it was a bad mix. Stastically you'll have an even better chance. I've bought unconcentrated pineapple juice in both Sainsburys and Morrisons from the fridge section. I hope you fing it okay.

Twiggy, I've been coveting a maroon bag for ages. I have two purple bags but I think I'd rather have a carrier bag and a treatment that works for a change 

Lynn, I really hope it works for you. I see this is your fourth treatment. I recently had my fourth treatment and I know it can be difficult to keep believing it can still work. Good luck.

Hello to everyone else. Where has everyone decided to meet on the 28th?

Jambo


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

jambo i think moonchild, yoda and lw have all said going to meet on 28th, and anyone else i have missed sorry, hopefully as many as poss will be able to meet. We hav possibly the omni centre as a venue but not agreed a time yet. I am sure your tx will work this time honey 

moonchild i think i only got a maroon bag as not on ivf yet i think. DVd is how to inject i think will watch it tonight and let you know.

ozzie honey sorry about endo and pain but hopefully you can get started soon. Marks and spensers, coop and sainsburys all have unconcentrated pinapple juice. In saisburys is 3 cartons for £3.50 just now so look for that, lasts for quite along time unopened aswell. 

lw what colour is your bag?

moira i am going to be starting fsh injections followed by an hgc inj to make me ovulate then get sent home to get on with it 

ok have to run hi to all you other lovely girls,

twiggy xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Back from my wanderings and from being not very well at all - first day out of pyjamas today! Came back with laryngitis and a chest infection and went straight on antibiotics and have spent the last 4 days in bed - haven't been this ill for years!

Moonchild & Little Wolf - congrats on starting treatment! Hope it all goes smoothly and ends with a BFP for both of you!

Twiggy - glad to hear you've started your treatment too. What kind of drugs have they given you? I'll second what the others have said and say that I hope you get your BFP without having to get to the IVF stage.

Lynn - hang on in there. You're nearly there, and like the others have said, af signs can actually be hopeful - implantation does feel an awful lot like af on her way!

Ozzie - glad you're feeling a bit better - sounds like you've had a rough time!

Hi to everyone else.

Well, my trip south was fun socially - saw my sister and my niece and nephew who I adore, and my best friend and her new baby (beautiful wee girl) and another old friend and her two kids and bump (!!). Unfortunately the apt with the specialist was a bit of a waste of time - she didn't seem quite sure why I was there (although she was the one who suggested we talk) and just told me to lose more weight. Each specialist I've seen seems to have their own pet cause - the mc clinic up here was sure it was the Factor V Leiden, EFREC thought it was poor ovulation and the London place reckons it's my weight  ! So, I'm going to take what she said on board - I lost a stone in the 2 months up to Xmas, but nothing since and I need to lose about another stone and a half I reckon. I won't do any more IVF till I've done that (that should give me a good goal to aim for), then at least I can say I've given it my best shot! I'd hate for her to be right and not to have done my best - even though I think it's immune issues that are causing my problems  .

Came home feeling cr*p and to hear that one of my closest friends at work is 14 wks pg! I'm pleased for her but not looking forward to seeing the bump every day and to all the conversations there'll be about pg and babies. Schools are BAD for that - all those women - and another of our friend's wife has just had a wee boy, so they'll be swapping stories! Gulp - just wish it was me too  .

I'm up for the meeting on the 28th (salad for me tho'  !). Don't mind where we meet.
DH and I are off to his mum's up Aberdeen way for the weekend. But I'll be on and off here till then.

Love
Silver X


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi 

quick question, why unconcentrated pineapple juice ?

will post again later just on my way to the gym. (probably be back sooner rather than later.)


ozzie


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey silver sorry you are feeling so crap honey, glad you can make the meet. I think hospitals just guess whats wrong with you half the time, can be so frustrating  are you going to do ivf at eri or in london? did you have a date? thanks for luck i am getting fsh injections to stim followed by hgc injection to make me ovulate- then will be sent home to get on with it  all going well. Hope lining has thinned down by friday and i can get started with injections, just want to get first couple over with then i will be fine. Hope you feel better soon and have a nice weekend away.

ozzie, something is removed from the concentrated stuff so it isnt as good aparently, also dont eat fresh pinapple as it contains something that contracts the uterus (not good) but whatever causes that is removed when juice it. Unconcentrated tastes better anyway  i was at sainsburys last night and stocked up, is def 3 cartons for £3.50 so look out for that sign if you go there. But have bought in m&s, tesco, coop etc before. Have fun at the gym am still at work  are you comming to meet on 28th?

twiggy xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

lynn    

well i got what was hopefully my final zoladex yesterday & i have to phone eri today so here's hoping.

to all the pg ladies out there did any of you do the 5 brazil nuts & unconcentrated pineapple juice thing or any other things during your tx ?

better get back to work, will post later.

ozzie


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey  girls, 

whats happened to the page looks different 

ozzie good luck calling eri today hope you get started tx soon. Sweet potatoes/ yams are supposed to be good for helping you produce eggs, some tribe in africa eat lots of these and the women have high rates of twins. I have heard lots of other people that got bfps doing the nut and pinapple juice thing think they contain selinium or something which helps implantation. Also 1 baby asprin a day seems to be quite successful but i would check with hospn first if you are going to do this one, these incease blood flow to ovaries and lining of the womb- i took them one cycle whilst on clomid and produced 3 follies  that was the month they told me not to try. Good luck again hon, hope its good news  

hi to all you other lovely ladies, am off work today but lots to do, dh set clock by mistake forgeting we were off so went off at quarter to 6 this morning  men . Got an appointment with homeopathic guy at 11.50 so got to go up to edinburgh, might go and get bridge for garden at dobbies whilst am up  then come back try and dig some more of the pond if the weather holds out and wait on the man comming to fix my tv, oh and clean the house is a tip, some day off eh  ok better get on will speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Ozzie

So glad you are finally getting started- mind you it has come round pretty quickly.  I ate 5 brazil nuts a day even though I hate them   - I would start this as soon as possible really,  as they are very good for you/ eggs implantation etc.  same with the pineapple juice (I drank about 200ml per day)  i hate this too but hopefully this helped me and I would be wondering "what if"  if I hadn't taken them.  As Twiggy says some people also take the aspirin - obviously get this checked first.  Dr Raja was very non commital about it with me.  However  I do remember saying "well will I stop" he just shook his head indicating no,  but they are all a wee bit cagey about it probably as its inconclusive.  Dont know if it helped me or not I sometimes wonder if the other embryo would of hung on if I hadn't,  then again maybe it helped one of them stay...    Who knows.  Its a personal decision Ozzie but if it were me i'd probably go with it.  Cant remember if you took it last time or not, got a feeling you didn't again... its entirely your decision.  Not sure whether Camsmum or Jane took it.....          

I also drank the pomegranate Juice made by Pomegreat it tastes yummy.  Egg plenty of eggs this will also help and water try around 2 lts aday if you can this will help them grow.  You probably know about the caffine alcohol etc.  I did allow myself a couple of glasses of wine during D/R as I was on a Xmas night out but drank millions of water ......... to compensate.   Had I not been out I wouldn't have had anything again during stims, 2ww especially its a no no.  Some people say chocolate is not good during 2ww I had very little .  It can all get a bit silly really.  My advice to you would be everything in moderation is ok.  But do drink the water

Good Luck - I am really wishing you all about to start the very best.    

Lynn   Good Luck honey testing tomorrow

Luv YodaXX   

PS forgot to say DH took selenium, and zinc for his sperms but if your DH dont have any issues this wont be necessary.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

thanks for that twiggy/yoda

yoda when should i start taking the asprin ? i have to go for a scan on 4th may bearing in mind the zoladex i have taken is being used instead of the buzerelin to down regulate. so really my injection yesterday is being used as the start of down regulation.

ozzie


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,
Just a word about the aspirin. I've been told by two consultants since October that there's evidence to suggest that, not only might aspirin not help with implantation, but that if it's taken around the time of conception it could cause problems with implantation and possibly early mc. I have a genetic clotting condition and will have to take aspirin from a BFP, but I was told NOT to take it before then. This seems to be fairly recent advice - I took baby aspirin for about a year of ttc (1 mc during that time) and through my IVF cycle last year (BFN) - and of course, everyone has their own opinions - just wanted to let you know what I'd been told. Don't want to scare anyone, but wouldn't want to sit by and say nothing, given what I've heard. I'd definitely check with the docs.
Love
Silver xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah I agree do check first - I am sure you will do if you've not already done so, mind you I did't check till just before EC.  They were okish!!  they dont want to say yes or no due to conflicting evidence.

Ozzie 

I took about 2 weeks before EC till 14 weeks preg.  It is supposed to help reduce chances of miscarriage due to the increased flow to the uterus this was why I took it for so long.  I have read a lot of conflicting info though.  Go with your gut instinct and what the docs say.  Also checking on this site and internet in general. Again you've probably already done this 

Remember it is a really low dosage the doctor was more concerned with the fact that it thins the blood and that if there was an accident during EC it may be difficult to stop the bleeding.  Of course the op went well apart from me fainting afterwards!  You will need to let them know if your going to take  it so if need be, they can take action.


Good Luck YodaXX   

Feel free to ask any questions I will answer them honestly.  Some ladies on FF call it "the wonder drug"


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Heh girls,
you all got easter off?Hope so! 

Lynn- thinking about your test hon- good luck   .We're here for you. 

Ozzie- great that you've officially started now!!!You're just a bit behind me now I think- when will they aim to start stims? My baseline scan is 20th April- one week to go .
Good advice from the pro's here- Zita West recommends a good pre natal vitamin, and 1000mg Vit C, 20mg of Zinc if not in the pre natal and quite a high dose of essential fatty acids from good fish oils, as there is good evidence that women who take supplements have better enriched eggs.The vit c and zinc is to help you recover quickly from the EC ready to take  the embryos.She also recommends men to take supplements-( check out her website  and her own vitamins)though they need to take then for 3 mths before it doesn't do any harm to take some to ensure the best sperm possible- after all they're going to be half a baby!  Sure you know all this....

silver- sorry you're London appointment wasn't more definite and helpful for you.Its so frustrating when you just want someone to tell you whats wrong and what to do. Good luck with losing more weight- you've done brilliantly so far . Its tough when you're friends get pregnant. Usually takes me a while no to completely resent them while being happy for them at the same time. Know what I mean- chin up sweetie.

twiggy- quarter to six- is that when you normally get upI'm somewhat freaked out by that!At least you'll be well practised for when the wee bubdle of joy comes along  
How's the landscape rennovation doing? Pick axing is hard work- can sympathise with the sore bits.
I can make anytime for the meet up.

How's everyone else- lw, moira, camsmum, jambo and everyone else?

I'm on day 7 d/r, feeling absolutely knackered most of the time and AF is late. Why is it she doesn't come on time the one month you want to get it out the way   Any dances gratefully received!

love moonchild xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

moonchild  - just for you


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi,

I posted a message with various links to bits of research about aspirin and IVF and miscarriage, but deleted it again as it doesn't really help. I'd got to thinking, after the posts about baby aspirin, about whether I would take it the next time, and decided to go along to a research website and see what there was - I found two studies saying "yes, aspirin is marvellous and will definitely help in IVF" and two saying "don't take the stuff, it make no difference at all". Big help! I did find one that said that ibuprofen, taken around the time of conception, has been linked to early mc, and that aspirin might be too but paracetemol was fine. Think that one made it to the news a year or so back - I remember a friend telling me about it after my last mc. So I don't feel any further on - think I'll just do what the consultant says (first time for everything  ).

Lynn - good luck with testing. Will be thinking of you!

Moonchild - sorry you're feeling so tired. I think the DRs do that to you (not to mention the stress!). You're right about AF - always there when you don't want her, but when you do . . .  ! Hope she shows her face soon and lets you get on.

Twiggy - I don't know where I'm going to do IVF! I'm going to go to London and see what they're like and work out whether it's even possible (money, travel, time off etc). I'm scheduled to call EFREC with my May period, so that might be a wee bit early for the weight loss - however, I don't want to lose my place on the list AGAIN, so we'll see. Your drugs sound like a really good practise for IVF (tho' of course, I hope you never need it!). DH and I used to talk about going off to do our "homework" after our Clomid scans  . Hope the scan brings good news!

Ozzie & Yoda  - I went for the pineapple juice too. I quite liked it - it was the litres of water I couldn't face. I think I felt more bloated from all the water I drank than the hyperstimulation. Couldn't be out of sight of a loo either (sorry TMI!). Another friend who was doing IVF at the same time as me reckoned you should drink a pint of milk a day too - not sure what that was about   One good bit of news for the chocoholics is that the latest newsletter of the Miscarriage Association quotes some new research that says that chocolate eaters are less likely that non-chocolate eaters to have a miscarriage - NOT that chocolate prevents a mc, but it certainly doesn't cause them. Phew - I've given up the ciggies and alcohol, but I'd have a really hard time with giving up chocolate!

Love
Silver xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

lynn just wanted to say good luck honey thinking of you today, hope you get your bfp     were you in waiting room at eri this morning, i was there before 8 and was looking around waiting room trying to guess if you were there. 

well went to eri this morning, not good had another scan (lovely as am still bleeding) dr anderson says he seen an abnormality so am really worried  they still havent got results from my tissue biopsy more than 4 weeks ago  and lining of the womb is still to thick so he said no point in starting fsh injections until got lining right   even though i have had heavy bleeding for 7 days he gave me an injection of provera (in the butt is stinging now, didnt hurt at the time), so have to go back after have been bleeding for a few days again  sorry for moan,

have to run as am at work will come back for personals later 

speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Oh Twiggy - I'm sorry you're having such a rough time of it  ! Did they give you any idea on when they'll have your results? I had a mole taken off last year, a couple of months before IVF, and they said the results would be back before I did the cycle. Well, I finally got a call just as I came in through the door after EC. However, the secretary there told me that in some ways it's quite reassuring if it takes a while to come back, because the lab gets back to them pretty fast if there's something bad.
You poor soul! I hope you're going to spoil yourself over the Easter weekend - eat lots of chocolate, have a few drinks and watch some good films?

I'm just waiting for DH to get in so we can set off for his mum's - she's a good MIL, so I'm looking forward to a weekend of not doing very much at all!

Sending  

Love
Silver xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Twiggy- you're having a rough time hon.Its really tough when you're waiting on results like this and worried than something is wrong.I'm sending you lots of sympathy. What sort of abnormality is he talking about? Is this from the scan or the biopsy? Poor you having to bleed for even longer- hope its not too terrible- try and keep occupied to try and take your mind off it a bit. Easier said than done I know- I remember what it was like waiting for the cancer antigen blood test with my cyst and the scans etc.    Just remember Drs are sometimes bad of speaking whatever pops into their mind when they're doing scans or having a serious look about them which can be misinterpreted by the poor woman on the table. Fingers crossed.  

Silver, thanks for the info on chocolate( relief) and aspirin. The drinking lots of milk is recommended by some clinics as a way to make sure you're eating lots of protein which you need to make good eggs, but Zita West says you can get enough lower calorie protein from fish, meat, pulses and nuts and seeds.When you're doing IVF she says you need about 55-60g of protein a day- higher than normal.

Lynn- suspense is killing me-   

Ozzie- thanks for the dance!!!  Its not working yet....lots of period like discomfort and boobs look like I've had a boob job... 

Hi to everyone else,
love moonchild xxx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Afternoon

Well it was a BFN for me. 

Twiggy - yes I was in eri this morning.  What did you look like?

Dont know what I am going to do now, I have booked another treatment for Oct but I just wish I knew if it was ever going to work or not.  I am giving it my everything and it is draining both emotionally and financially.

TC Everyone
Lynn x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Lynn,

I'm so sorry petal   . You must be very very upset to say the least. Here's a hug for what iits worth. You did your best this cycle hon  and it such a shame that you've another loss to cope with. Did they think that the cycle had gone well this time- i.e. is there anything they could change next time if you decide to go ahead?Take your time with any decisions, but most of all give yourselves space to grieve and be kind to each other. Thinking of you,

lots lof love, moonchild xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Lynn, so sorry to hear about your negative result! Poor you! I think it must be hard to decide whether to go again or not ...   . We're here to listen to whatever you want to shout at the unfairness of things, hon!!

Twiggy - so sorry you have even more things going on, hun - You'd really need a break!!! So much on the plate ... I hope that everything will be going fine though ... fingers crossed ...  .

Moonchild - 20th of April for baseline I may just catch up with you soon...  

Yoda, Camsmum, Jane, Moira, Silver, Jambo, Ozzie, Mrs W and everyone else (we're getting quite a big group here, aren't we??!  ) - HELLO! Hope you're all doing fine. 

I'll be off for the week to visit my family in Germany from tomorrow noon - DH will follow on Monday (he's co-ordinating the team at the "Big Boys Toys" event at Ocean Terminal tomorrow). 

HUGS!!

Kat
(who's running around like a headless chicken convinced she forgot to pack something!!!)


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls,

lynn so sorry honey was thinking of you yesterday   must be so hard, i know how bad it is getting bfn when taking fertility drugs but must be 100 x worse when go through ivf. There is nothing we can say to make it any better but we are hear if you need to talk/ rant/ moan whatever you go ahead honey. I have brown hair about shoulder length and a long coat with pattern, was sitting with my back to the desk, dh was with me looks like a golfer. What do you look like? do you where glasses and have brown hair, i was trying to guess if you were there and were two or 3 couples with no bag of injections looking quite nervous. Hope you are ok honey, we may be cycle buds in october.  

lw have a nice time in germany, thanks for support. I always think i have forgotten something when packing aswell.

moochild thanks for support, he saw an abnormality with the scan yesterday and said that if i hadnt just had a camera and d&c last month then he would be worried about it and sending me for investigation. He didnt want to start fsh injections until lining is right and even though have been bleeding heavy for  7 days, anyway thats why he gave me provera injection and said bleeding would stop (which it has) then should start again in a few days. He is going to keep trying to chase up biopsy results from the op i had but they were supposed to be through in a week to 10 days and that was over 4 weeks ago! sorry for moan, thanks for listening. I came home from work early yesterday and started digging garden again, going to try and concentrate on getting garden sorted before start injections. I am off weekend but was working yesterday (although left early) and am back in on monday  I am usually up at half five every morning as go to work for back of 7, am working until about 7 every night aswell just now but have lots of hours built up so am going to try and work a 4 day week (even though is a long day). DH works 6 long days in a week  dont see him much in the summer  Good luck for your baseline scan, not long ow.   Hope you feel a bit more energised after your relaxing weekend. 

silver thanks to you aswell you girls are great  they are tring to chase up results as were supposed to be through in a week to 10 days and that was over 4 weeks ago . Have a good time at you MILs mine is great aswell.Thats good news about the chocolate, i thought that it was bad when ttc, i am   without it  good advise on the milk, i really struggle drinking any amount of liquid and have been trying water, i am the same as you, going to keep trying when i am at work and try and cut down on tea as that is about all i drink 

yoda thanks for advise on asprin i may take it will look at this nearer the time, not sure if it would affect my lining as it always seems to be thick 

ozzie/jambo/ camsmum/jane and all you other lovely ladies hope you have a great easter.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lynn


I am so sorry sweetpea .

     

I hope your dream comes true        

    

Sending love and baby dust for the future  

YodaXX  

Take Care


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

LW have a super time in Germanay - Can I come??     have fun...


Twiggy - sorry about the lining not really sure what to do to help it, have you tried searching on the internet or ask dr.  Hope you get thoses results baqck soon its been blooming ages.........    I am sure all must be well or you would have heard earlier.  still it doesnt help all the waiting ..  

Hello to all other lovely FF so many to mention    I am so grateful for this site 

Take Care everyone and have a lovely Easter.  Going to put all the bed clothes in wash today and do some ironing, gardening

Weather looks promising

YodaXX   

Good news about the chocolate -thank goodness for that, dont feel so bad for having eaten it during 2WW


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home this way

----------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54659.0.html


----------

